# Luis' Bubble top build up



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Here is my project 61 found it in a rice field was sitting there for the last decade.
The person i bought it from was a rice farmer his brother bought it new in 1961.
First thing i did was strip it, got the frame powder coated and bought a early 90's Tuned Port engine from a Vette mated it to a mid 60's m-21 trans. Got front and back disc brake set up from ABS in southern ca, Purchased some Chrome undies 
all polyurethane bushings and a went to work. 
I will post up pics as i go with the build.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Im currently repairing the rusted out panels


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

:0 clean frame


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Mar 1 2009, 11:54 PM~13148581
> *  :0 clean frame
> *


x2


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

So i did some metal work and took care of the right side quarter panel and floor 
patches, i will post some more pics later today. Got some new wheels from WIRE WHEEL KING!! QUALITY IS OFF THE HOOK, cant wait to throw them on the frame


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

Any new pics?


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

FIRME!!! Looks really good!~ 

I love that FRAME!


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Mar 4 2009, 12:04 PM~13177715
> *FIRME!!!  Looks really good!~
> 
> I love that FRAME!
> *


x61


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 Welcome to the '61 Bubbletop Builders club


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Mar 4 2009, 01:20 PM~13179338
> *:0  Welcome to the '61 Bubbletop Builders club
> *


Gracias!! thanks to all for your interest! im just a back yard warrior :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Mar 1 2009, 09:36 PM~13148398
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, how long have you been working on it?


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

so heres some pics of the passenger side me and my brother repaired. inside out floor pan but the drivers side is going to be SCARY!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Under the seat patch right hand side. need to grind them smooth out.
also inside the fenders sanded and sealed!
First time i ever went this far on a project, hell of work and more that needs to 
be done


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Floors are pretty good


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Worst is last!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

New Trunk pan!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Really good job keep it up. :thumbsup:


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

get down on the get down :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

THANKS! Im goin to start the drivers side this weekend so ill see what happens then! Wish Me Luck!


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

looks good ! put that luv in it !


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Good Luck On Your 61 Project .. Welcome To Our 61 Club   *


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

:0


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

Looking good Luis! :thumbsup: 
Hubbards has 61 quarter patch on sale that will replace most of that rust


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Mar 4 2009, 09:32 PM~13185528
> *Looking good Luis! :thumbsup:
> Hubbards has 61 quarter patch on sale that will replace  most of that rust
> *


I acually bought a wheel arch repair panel but the body lines were not even close
so sold it, and got me a quarter from a 4 door. id rather replace it with that. 
Hope it comes out ok


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Did some more rust repair on the bottom of the rocker panel. Were gettin there 
slowly :biggrin:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Mar 5 2009, 12:57 AM~13187319
> *I acually bought a wheel arch repair panel but the body lines were not even close
> so sold it, and got me a quarter from a 4 door. id rather replace it with that.
> Hope it comes out ok
> *


yeah your right, they do suck


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Orale X here is the pic with the 560's


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Estas pesado, buey!  :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Mar 6 2009, 02:01 AM~13198503
> *Estas pesado, buey!   :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Mar 6 2009, 01:01 AM~13198503
> *Estas pesado, buey!   :thumbsup:
> *


  the 61 is my brothers, the 60 is my dads


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Mar 4 2009, 03:55 PM~13181052
> *New Trunk pan!
> 
> 
> ...


i need to do this what the best way to do it is it over laping or butt welded all the way around


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

Got your text Lui, looks good man!!


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Mar 6 2009, 09:17 AM~13200723
> * the 61 is my brothers, the 60 is my dads
> *


Estas pesado, buey!  :thumbsup:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Mar 6 2009, 09:26 AM~13200804
> *Got your text Lui, looks good man!!
> *


X2


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Mar 6 2009, 10:25 AM~13200799
> *i need to do this what the best way to do it is it over laping or butt welded all the way around
> *


pm sent


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Took half the day off at work so got some time to work on the quarter panel,
First coat of primer, will go from there.


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Mar 6 2009, 02:28 PM~13202229
> *Took half the day off at work so got some time to work on the quarter panel,
> First coat of primer, will go from there.
> 
> ...


Berry nize! :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Mar 6 2009, 04:28 PM~13202229
> *Took half the day off at work so got some time to work on the quarter panel,
> First coat of primer, will go from there.
> 
> ...


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

Any progress this weekend?


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Mar 9 2009, 09:07 AM~13223519
> *Any progress this weekend?
> *


No, not this weekend. during the week i hope.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Mar 9 2009, 11:29 AM~13225144
> *No, not this weekend. during the week i hope.
> *


 :uh: Que esperas que no te encueras? :dunno: :twak:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Mar 9 2009, 01:56 PM~13225967
> *:uh: Que esperas que no te encueras? :dunno: :twak:
> *


 :0 When's the *man*trimony for you guys?? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Mar 9 2009, 02:03 PM~13226005
> *:0 When's the mantrimony for you guys??  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: Don't be using my material! :twak: I won't interfere with you two's bromance, HA HA!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Mar 9 2009, 02:06 PM~13226019
> *:uh: Don't be using my material! :twak: I won't interfere with you two's bromance, HA HA!!
> *


Dont be using my thread for your GUYS' BROMANCE :buttkick:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Mar 9 2009, 02:08 PM~13226043
> *Dont be using my thread for your GUYS' BROMANCE :buttkick:
> *


 :uh: No mames, las jotiadas de ustedes are spilling over! Hey, changing the subject, you have to fix your signature, bro!


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Mar 9 2009, 02:10 PM~13226052
> *:uh: No mames, las jotiadas de ustedes are spilling over! Hey, changing the subject, you have to fix your signature, bro!
> *


Lemme guess you want it to say "Property of Edgar" :roflmao:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Mar 9 2009, 02:33 PM~13226207
> *Lemme guess you want it to say "Property of Edgar"  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Haz de ser pariente del Prime Minister de Russia, Putin!


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Mar 9 2009, 03:09 PM~13226566
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Haz de ser pariente del Prime Minister de Russia, Putin!
> *


Yo su pariente y tu su amante!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

Back to the topic, do you have anymore "before" pics?


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

TTT


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Looking for a remote mirror anyone have one pm me a pic and price


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Mar 11 2009, 04:49 PM~13251496
> *Looking for a remote mirror anyone have one pm me a pic and price
> *



I have one! :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Mar 11 2009, 04:50 PM~13251521
> *I have one!  :biggrin:
> *


luego cabron?


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Mar 12 2009, 11:58 PM~13266257
> *I'm interested in the car and will be in San Jo next weekend...what part of the bay?  Are there seats in the car also?
> 
> G
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

I hit the wrong post..LOL


----------



## IMPALA61BUBBLETOP (Dec 26, 2008)

Clean ride homie will look good when its done my 61 Impala still needs alot of TLC to hit the streets once again.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IMPALA61BUBBLETOP_@Mar 12 2009, 10:23 PM~13266598
> *Clean ride homie will look good when its done my 61 Impala still needs alot of TLC to hit the streets once again.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: think were in the same boat


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Finally got some time to cut out some metal for my quarter panel.





















still got to trim it, but before that have to cut out the metal behind it and replace it.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

This is what keeps me motivated :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Mar 12 2009, 10:39 PM~13266789
> *This is what keeps me motivated :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I might need to get me some of that to keep on being motivated. :biggrin:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Mar 13 2009, 07:39 AM~13268679
> *I might need to get me some of that to keep on being motivated.  :biggrin:
> *


One of these days (aka "in due time") :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Mar 13 2009, 09:24 AM~13269745
> *One of these days  (aka "in due time")  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Build is looking good! I like the motivation pile! :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 13 2009, 10:55 AM~13270712
> *Build is looking good! I like the motivation pile!  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks!


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Mar 13 2009, 09:24 AM~13269745
> *One of these days  (aka "in due time")  :biggrin:
> *


In due time indeed!  :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Got some work done on the drivers side quarter panel, i have to admit at first i was scared shitless! but its getting there


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice job do it the right way no short cuts it will come back and haunt you in the long run trust me been there done that Damn body cancer bubbles. :twak:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Mar 16 2009, 08:29 AM~13293716
> *Got some work done on the drivers side quarter panel, i have to admit at first i was scared shitless! but its getting there
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Mar 16 2009, 08:56 AM~13293925
> *Nice job do it the right way no short cuts it will come back and haunt you in the long run trust me been there done that Damn body cancer bubbles. :twak:
> *


Thanks, Yea ive seen cars with Kandy paint jobs and bubbles underneath


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Mar 16 2009, 09:31 AM~13294162
> *Thanks, Yea ive seen cars with Kandy paint jobs and bubbles underneath
> *


I have your delete plate newly sandblasted :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Mar 16 2009, 08:29 AM~13293716
> *Got some work done on the drivers side quarter panel, i have to admit at first i was scared shitless! but its getting there
> 
> 
> ...


Ahi va, little by little.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

picked up some skirts stamped cws 61


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Mar 16 2009, 12:41 PM~13295885
> *picked up some skirts stamped cws 61
> *


Pics?


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Mar 16 2009, 12:41 PM~13295885
> *picked up some skirts stamped cws 61
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Mar 16 2009, 12:59 PM~13296055
> *Pics?
> *


sorry no tortilla :biggrin:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Mar 16 2009, 01:31 PM~13296279
> *sorry no tortilla :biggrin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Mar 16 2009, 08:29 AM~13293716
> *Got some work done on the drivers side quarter panel, i have to admit at first i was scared shitless! but its getting there
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD JOB


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Mar 16 2009, 09:29 AM~13293716
> *Got some work done on the drivers side quarter panel, i have to admit at first i was scared shitless! but its getting there
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good bro, im taking pointers Luis :biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Mar 12 2009, 10:39 PM~13266789
> *This is what keeps me motivated :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



damn bro, your frame looks sick, those wheels even sicker.
what style are they?


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Mar 16 2009, 06:39 PM~13298848
> *damn bro, your frame looks sick, those wheels even sicker.
> what style are they?
> *


Cross-laced.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Mar 16 2009, 06:37 PM~13298819
> *Looking good bro, im taking pointers Luis :biggrin:
> *


Gracias! Im learning myself bro!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

picked up these Fox Craft skirts @ the Fresno Swapmeet last sunday.










Nos Rear Guards just came in :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Mar 18 2009, 02:10 PM~13317092
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## apimp60 (Nov 28, 2006)

WOW man :0 :thumbsup: Looks Good! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Mar 1 2009, 07:36 PM~13148398
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   NICE BUILD


----------



## RawSixOneSS (Jun 4, 2008)

nice nice :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

any new pics


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks, I will have some more pics tomorrow night. Planning on working on it all day


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Got this mirror thanks to JMD from Nor Cal Chapter!! 
went to The goodguys swapmeet and picked up a new front windshield for my ride
Been working on the car a little at a time. Will post up pics later this week.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD LUIS.... YOU SHOULD OF HIT ME UP AT GOOD GUYS I WAS THERE ALL WEEKEND


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Mar 16 2009, 05:39 PM~13298848
> *damn bro, your frame looks sick, those wheels even sicker.
> what style are they?
> *


13X7 72 SPOKE CROSS LACED WIRE WHEEL KINGS.......... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 2 2009, 09:34 AM~13464305
> *13X7 72 SPOKE CROSS LACED WIRE WHEEL KINGS.......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *











:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Apr 2 2009, 09:16 AM~13464666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Apr 2 2009, 10:16 AM~13464666
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Ok, here are some more pics of what ive been doing. Should have all metal work completed by middle of next week. Then its time to prep the belly.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Apr 4 2009, 08:16 AM~13482047
> *Ok, here are some more pics of what ive been doing. Should have all metal work completed by middle of next week. Then its time to prep the belly.
> 
> 
> ...


looking good


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Haven't been working too much on my ride, Planning on finishing up the drivers quarter panel in bout a week or so then spraying the under coating then back on the frame.


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Apr 2 2009, 10:16 AM~13464666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fkin badass....you found it in a rice field where??? nice find!


----------



## RawSixOneSS (Jun 4, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Been doing some body work on my spare time.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Apr 27 2009, 02:39 PM~13705449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


On the dry wall or car??????



J/K looking good


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Apr 27 2009, 02:42 PM~13705478
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good whats the black stuff


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Apr 27 2009, 03:55 PM~13706330
> *On the dry wall or car??????
> J/K looking good
> *


 :biggrin: thanks bro


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Apr 27 2009, 04:29 PM~13706634
> *looks good whats the black stuff
> *


epoxy primer


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

nice work...its looking real good...i got a couple questions...


1. how do i remove the top section of trim on front windshield? 2. do all bubbletops have this channel thing back behind the backseat bars (pics below)....thanks for your help


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Apr 28 2009, 05:03 PM~13719648
> *nice work...its looking real good...i got a couple questions...
> 1. how do i remove the top section of trim on front windshield? 2. do all bubbletops have this channel thing back behind the backseat bars (pics below)....thanks for your help
> 
> ...


checked my ride bro and looks like they all have those channels, did u need one?
Its hella hard getting the trim off without bending it. I broke my front windshield
out cause it wasn't any good anyways. got some extras if u need one


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Today got up with a mission to do 



















Mission Completed


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Decided to get these









Hoping to drop the body on the frame monday then out for exhaust later this week


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

TTT


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@May 2 2009, 08:19 PM~13767422
> *Today got up with a mission to do
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@May 2 2009, 08:19 PM~13767422
> *Today got up with a mission to do
> 
> 
> ...


Estas pesado! :thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Gracias


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

sprayed the fire wall 



















Next is the brake lines and fuel lines


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@May 4 2009, 10:09 PM~13787039
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 Es todo~!


----------



## hotspot_65 (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@May 4 2009, 10:09 PM~13787039
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

looking good


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Nice!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

One hot bubbletop! :nicoderm:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 8 2009, 05:04 AM~13824127
> *One hot bubbletop! :nicoderm:
> *


Thanks Bro! just trying to be like you guys


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

had to make a 1.5in hole to run the engine harness to the ecm


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@May 2 2009, 09:19 PM~13767422
> *Today got up with a mission to do
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of paint did you use for the belly?


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

I used tintable urethane bed liner and sprayed over it


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Want to mock everything up test drive it then tear it apart for body and paint


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@May 20 2009, 12:04 PM~13947556
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@May 15 2009, 05:35 PM~13898963
> *I used tintable urethane bed liner and sprayed over it
> *


i was just going to ask that good thing i asked. will that hold for a long time?


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 20 2009, 11:23 PM~13954636
> *i was just going to ask that good thing i asked. will that hold for a long time?
> *


The guy at the paint store told me thats it will. Guess if its tuff enough for truck beds it should work on the bottom.  I sprayed over it as well. two coats of base and one coat of clear just for a lil gloss.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@May 21 2009, 05:15 PM~13962203
> *The guy at the paint store told me thats it will. Guess if its tuff enough for truck beds it should work on the bottom.   I sprayed over it as well. two coats of base and one coat of clear just for a lil gloss.
> *



:0


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Nice build......one of my favorite years.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

TTT!

:biggrin:


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 775RIDER (Jun 7, 2009)

THE 61 LOOKS PRETTY SICK, KEEP UP WITH THE GOOD WORK!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 775RIDER_@Jun 13 2009, 10:04 PM~14183486
> *THE 61 LOOKS PRETTY SICK, KEEP UP WITH THE GOOD WORK!
> *


  Thanks!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Today it went out for exhaust so hopefully get it back tomorrow evening and fire her up next weekend :







biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

wow,looking really nice,keep it up!!


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Nice!!


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

realy nice buildup so far - gotta watch this...


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Ran 2.5in with flowmaster Hushpower










Got the drive line ready to install.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jun 26 2009, 09:11 AM~14306004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 DAMN LUIS YOU DOING BIG THANGS BRO... KEEP IT UP HOMIE


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Jun 26 2009, 10:48 AM~14306324
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 DAMN LUIS YOU DOING BIG THANGS BRO... KEEP IT UP HOMIE
> *


Thanks bro!! really all i want is just a clean ride from top to bottom


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

This ride is being done right!!!!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jun 26 2009, 11:09 AM~14306507
> *This ride is being done right!!!!!
> *


Thanks Bro


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jun 26 2009, 10:03 AM~14306447
> *Thanks bro!! really all i want is just a clean ride from top to bottom
> *


I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN BRO....


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Jun 26 2009, 12:16 PM~14307125
> *I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN BRO....
> *


  we will get there


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jun 26 2009, 11:44 AM~14307425
> *  we will get there
> *



IN DUE TIME!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Jun 26 2009, 04:35 PM~14309569
> *IN DUE TIME!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: U related to Brown Society?


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Trying to get all the 61 accesories for this thing, heres what i got so far
Power windows, Power Vents, Padded dash, Power seat, 4 way flasher, Remote Mirror, front and rear guards, working on a grab bar what else am i missing?
Need ur Help


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jun 26 2009, 10:11 AM~14306004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Test fitting the carpet. Going to spray the dash this weekend


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jun 30 2009, 03:14 PM~14342872
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

wow this will be a basass 61


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Jul 1 2009, 07:46 AM~14350403
> *wow this will be a basass 61
> *


X1961


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

:cheesy: Thanks


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Well got the 61 fired up today!! tomorrow its time to get that dash prepped for paint, then all the under dash wiring. Also sprayed my pop's 60


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jul 5 2009, 09:29 PM~14388941
> *Well got the 61 fired up today!! tomorrow its time to get that dash prepped for paint, then all the under dash wiring. Also sprayed my pop's 60
> 
> 
> ...


INTERIOR IS TIGHT GONA STAY THAT WAY


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks, Yup thats the interior for it.


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jul 5 2009, 10:55 PM~14389871
> *Thanks, Yup thats the interior for it.
> *


who did interior


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Cool Customs in Yuba City 530-673-0705 ask for frankie tell him Luis gave u the number they do Show Quality Work well known


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jul 5 2009, 09:29 PM~14388941
> *Well got the 61 fired up today!! tomorrow its time to get that dash prepped for paint, then all the under dash wiring. Also sprayed my pop's 60
> 
> 
> ...



THAT LOOKS GOOD!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Still looking for a pinche box! They're ready to be sent! 

Progress pics or it didn't happen! :0


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 8 2009, 03:59 PM~14415135
> *Still looking for a pinche box!  They're ready to be sent!
> 
> Progress pics or it didn't happen!  :0
> *


U want me to ship u a box? :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

clean topic homie......cuando sea grande quiero ser como tu luis...... :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jul 8 2009, 05:36 PM~14415975
> *U want me to ship u a box? :dunno:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jul 9 2009, 05:43 PM~14427758
> *clean topic homie......cuando sea grande quiero ser como tu luis...... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

OK so im trying to get as much done before November, thats when my baby is due
So a Interior kit is on my list. has anybody ever used carshop for a kit? 
Classic Industries i hear sells the kits from cars1 
Info Please! :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jul 10 2009, 12:45 PM~14435380
> *OK so im trying to get as much done before November, thats when my baby is due
> So a Interior kit is on my list. has anybody ever used carshop for a kit?
> Classic Industries i hear sells the kits from cars1
> ...


we use cars1 ..... they can also interchange colors and inserts for an extra fee of course!!!........for parts carshop has the best prices.......but ec rolo told my boy that if you go through bowtie connections to order a kit its cheaper!!! :dunno:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jul 11 2009, 12:17 AM~14441166
> *we use cars1 ..... they can also interchange colors and inserts for an extra fee of course!!!........for parts carshop has the best prices.......but ec rolo told my boy that if you go through bowtie connections to order a kit its cheaper!!! :dunno:
> *


Do u know if them kits have a PUI label on em?


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jul 11 2009, 09:09 AM~14442384
> *Do u know if them kits have a PUI label on em?
> *


iLL CHECK :0


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

It was good to meet you today bro!!!! thanks for the parts lmk if you find the other parts..


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Jul 12 2009, 04:46 PM~14451101
> *It was good to meet you today bro!!!! thanks for the parts lmk if you find the other parts..
> *


Like Wise bro!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

working on the ride slowly, its been too damn hot!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

sup gus


----------



## ImpalasYC (Apr 18, 2008)

nothing much just checking your progress on your ride


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> nothing much just checking your progress on your ride
> [/quote
> its gettn there slowly :uh: i got that piece that goes on ur trunk here at the pad


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jul 17 2009, 10:47 AM~14503318
> *
> 
> 
> ...



TOO SLOW! Get a case and do that work at night! That'll speed things up fast.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 23 2009, 07:35 PM~14565229
> *TOO SLOW!  Get a case and do that work at night! That'll speed things up fast.
> *


Thats the plan now!! but next week cause this week theyre working me hard no days off  Sunday im off but the reno swap meet is in sac??  
i dont know who thought of that but its alot closer to me now :biggrin: 
So today i dropped off the doors and fenders to the body man that should speed 
up the process by ALOT!!









did some light body work to the dash primed it gotta block it and should be painted
by friday.









also primed the top


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

looks clean


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Es todo! Get Down bro. Ur Dad's car is looking firme! I can't wait til your done with yours come October.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 30 2009, 02:16 PM~14629547
> *Es todo!  Get Down bro.  Ur Dad's car is looking firme!  I can't wait til your done with yours come October.
> *


:0 Did i say DONE! :roflmao: :roflmao: well we wont PLAN because plans dont go thru, but thats what im shooting for!! :biggrin: 
Thanks brother!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jul 29 2009, 09:56 PM~14623809
> *Thats the plan now!!  but next week cause this week theyre working me hard no days off   Sunday im off but the reno swap meet is in sac??
> i dont know who thought of that but its alot closer to me now :biggrin:
> So today i dropped off the doors and fenders to the body man that should speed
> ...



see you in sac on sunday homie.....


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Jul 30 2009, 04:08 PM~14630650
> *see you in sac on sunday homie.....
> *


Orale cool!!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jul 30 2009, 03:18 PM~14630721
> *Orale cool!!!
> *


my boy that bought those bumbers from you tried to call you yesterday he needs more stuff.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Jul 30 2009, 04:25 PM~14630785
> *my boy that bought those bumbers from you tried to call you yesterday he needs more stuff.
> *


Oh yeah, let me dig up some of them brackets


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jul 30 2009, 03:53 PM~14631040
> *Oh yeah, let me dig up some of them brackets
> *


i think he needs more than just them brackets :0


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Jul 30 2009, 03:56 PM~14631069
> *i think he needs more than just them brackets :0
> *



any luck on them door panel parts??? are you gonna bring some 62 parts out with you?


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Sprayed the dash this evening.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie+Jul 31 2009, 10:11 PM~14644454-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 looking good Vato!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Aug 1 2009, 08:08 AM~14645624
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good! Where is my rim? :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Aug 1 2009, 08:08 AM~14645624
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 4 2009, 09:23 AM~14670471
> *Looks good!  Where is my rim?  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro!! 
got ur rim gotta ship it out just been hella busy at work :biggrin: 
Pinche clunker program is GREAT!!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Aug 4 2009, 03:24 PM~14673951
> *Thanks bro!!
> got ur rim gotta ship it out just been hella busy at work :biggrin:
> Pinche clunker program is GREAT!!
> *



hahahaha Funny thing about it is people are putting them in debt AGAIN! 

You coming down to SD for the Indoor Car Show Nov 8th?


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 4 2009, 05:51 PM~14675406
> *hahahaha Funny thing about it is people are putting them in debt AGAIN!
> 
> You coming down to SD for the Indoor Car Show Nov 8th?
> *


 :0 cant Baby is due Nov 4th :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Just read your entire thread bro. Car is looking real good so far. You and your carnal deserve a :thumbsup:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jun 26 2009, 05:10 PM~14309863
> *This is what I want my 61 to look like!
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! :uh:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 4 2009, 06:46 PM~14675970
> *Just read your entire thread bro. Car is looking real good so far. You and your carnal deserve a :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks Bro!! it was alot of hard time consuming work


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Aug 4 2009, 06:08 PM~14675577
> *:0 cant Baby is due Nov 4th :biggrin:
> *


felizidades carnal!!!!!!!!!!!! niño ? oh niña?  


Yo tambien tengo una niña de nueve meses!!
















loves lowriding already!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Aug 5 2009, 10:29 PM~14689828
> *felizidades carnal!!!!!!!!!!!! niño ? oh niña?
> Yo tambien tengo una niña de nueve meses!!
> 
> ...


GRACIAS CARNAL!! GIRL!! Im excited bro!
Esta bien bonita tu lil girl!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Got 348 parts for sale
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=492353


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Aug 4 2009, 06:08 PM~14675577
> *:0 cant Baby is due Nov 4th :biggrin:
> *



BRING HER! So she can come in the world all lowridered out! :biggrin: 


Love that foto Excandalow!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 8 2009, 04:09 PM~14712775
> *BRING HER! So she can come in the world all lowridered out!  :biggrin:
> Love that foto Excandalow!
> *


Next year i will


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Aug 6 2009, 12:10 AM~14690555
> *GRACIAS CARNAL!!  GIRL!! Im excited bro!
> Esta bien bonita tu lil girl!!*


gracias homie  

god bless!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 8 2009, 04:09 PM~14712775
> *BRING HER! So she can come in the world all lowridered out!  :biggrin:
> Love that foto Excandalow!*


gracias *X* :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

been working on the ride in the evenings when its not too hot. got the dash ready to wet sand









Its no wonder body shops charge so damn much for body repair!! blocking it out 
Xtreme primer is the shit!! 










getting it there slowly.........but surely :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Aug 12 2009, 10:27 PM~14754081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

JUST ORDERED UP SOME NEW SIDE WINDOWS WITH FRAMES FROM AUTO CITY CLASSICS OUT OF MINNESOTA, COOL PEOPLE. ALSO GETTING FRONT AND REAR
BUMPERS DIPPED AND A IDIDIT STEERING COLUMN ON THE WAY!
PLAN ON WORKING ON THE CAR THIS WEEKEND WILL POST MORE PICS


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Aug 14 2009, 03:26 PM~14772294
> *JUST ORDERED UP SOME NEW SIDE WINDOWS WITH FRAMES FROM AUTO CITY CLASSICS OUT OF MINNESOTA, COOL PEOPLE. ALSO GETTING FRONT AND REAR
> BUMPERS DIPPED AND A IDIDIT STEERING COLUMN ON THE WAY!
> PLAN ON WORKING ON THE CAR THIS WEEKEND WILL POST MORE PICS
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## hotspot_65 (Mar 15, 2006)

coming along nicely carnal :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hotspot_65_@Aug 14 2009, 09:38 PM~14774633
> *coming along nicely carnal :biggrin:
> *


GRACIAS!!
BLOCKING IS THE KEY :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Aug 14 2009, 11:52 PM~14775676
> *GRACIAS!!
> BLOCKING IS THE KEY :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

:thumbsup: 

Just read your entire Thread and your shit is coming out TIGHT!!! Your motor is gonna set it off!!! After everyone see's the outside and inside, BAM, you keep going with what's under your hood!!! What you got planned for the TRUNK???

805MAC1961


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

Looking good Bro!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

first coat of primer on right side 1/4










Taking baby steps!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 805MAC1961_@Aug 16 2009, 12:53 PM~14784476
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Just read your entire Thread and your shit is coming out TIGHT!!! Your motor is gonna set it off!!! After everyone see's the outside and inside, BAM, you keep going with what's under your hood!!! What you got planned for the TRUNK???
> ...


Thanks Bro! i dont know yet for the trunk, it just comes to me as im working
so we will see.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Aug 14 2009, 11:52 PM~14775676
> *GRACIAS!!
> BLOCKING IS THE KEY :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Looking good, fucker!


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Very nice build


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Aug 14 2009, 06:26 PM~14772294
> *JUST ORDERED UP SOME NEW SIDE WINDOWS WITH FRAMES FROM AUTO CITY CLASSICS OUT OF MINNESOTA, COOL PEOPLE. ALSO GETTING FRONT AND REAR
> BUMPERS DIPPED AND A IDIDIT STEERING COLUMN ON THE WAY!
> PLAN ON WORKING ON THE CAR THIS WEEKEND WILL POST MORE PICS
> *


I Think Thats The Same Place I Got Mine... But They Delivered It To The Swapmeet For Me...


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 19 2009, 02:08 PM~14818558
> *I Think Thats The Same Place I Got Mine... But They Delivered It To The Swapmeet For Me...
> *


Yup thats them!! cool people stick to one sales person and you get hooked up!!  
I ask for danny everytime


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Got a billet insert for the dash, dont really care for the stock radio, ashtray,cig lighter :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Aug 19 2009, 02:56 PM~14819024
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:cheesy:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Took friday off to do some work :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Aug 22 2009, 07:36 AM~14847037
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

If we all had the help you have we'd probably be done by now.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Aug 22 2009, 08:48 AM~14847088
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what the :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Aug 22 2009, 01:43 PM~14847651
> *what the  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Don't act like he hasn't been over there sprayin epoxy for you, I dunno man I got bored. It's the crasher squirrel from all over tv and the internet.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Aug 22 2009, 03:32 PM~14849021
> *Don't act like he hasn't been over there sprayin epoxy for you, I dunno man I got bored. It's the crasher squirrel from all over tv and the internet.
> *


 :nono: thats urethane :biggrin: that little sucker works when i sleep :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Nice bro!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

GRACIAS!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

not bad for the age on em, 9-10 years old at least!!










got the window in, still waiting for the rears









got these thanks to X-MAN!!


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

did you get the wiring harness from a junk yard or did you order a kit also how much of a pain was it installing it and getting everything to work so the engine would run?


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Sep 2 2009, 12:49 PM~14960478
> *did you get the wiring harness from a junk yard or did you order a kit also how much of a pain was it installing it and getting everything to work so the engine would run?
> *


Used a painless wiring harness plug n play. It wasnt hard it was just expensive due to all the other parts that i needed to make it run. Will never do that again
ill just buy a crate engine


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Sep 2 2009, 01:28 PM~14960826
> *Used a painless wiring harness plug n play. It wasnt hard it was just expensive due to all the other parts that i needed to make it run. Will never do that again
> ill just buy a crate engine
> *



hahahahah I said the same thing. Luis the Car is looking firme. Get ready for that road trip to Santa Maria! :cheesy: 

Who ever needs to buy a complete harness for your car(61-64) I have one! Complete & NEW, still in the box ready to ship! :biggrin: PM me.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Who ever needs to buy a complete harness for your car(61-64) I have one! Complete & NEW, still in the box ready to ship! :biggrin: PM me.
[/quote]

What? Haha


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Sep 2 2009, 03:26 PM~14961960
> *hahahahah I said the same thing.  Luis the Car is looking firme.  Get ready for that road trip to Santa Maria!  :cheesy:
> 
> Who ever needs to buy a complete harness  for your car(61-64) I have one!  Complete & NEW, still in the box ready to ship!  :biggrin:  PM me.
> *


Thanks bro!! im going to do some test spraying this weekend sometime to check 
the top :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Keep it moving Luis! uffin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks fellas!! Im on my way to get some 400 grit for the top!!
TOP WILL BE SPRAYED IN A FEW HOURS :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Sep 6 2009, 11:13 AM~14996254
> *Thanks fellas!! Im on my way to get some 400 grit for the top!!
> TOP WILL BE SPRAYED IN A FEW HOURS :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Sep 6 2009, 03:13 PM~14996254
> *Thanks fellas!! Im on my way to get some 400 grit for the top!!
> TOP WILL BE SPRAYED IN A FEW HOURS :biggrin:
> *


TTT for a few hours later cured paint. :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 8 2009, 04:10 AM~15012012
> *TTT for a few hours later cured paint.  :biggrin:
> *


  got as fas as the sealer then some shit landed on it so i stopped
but i did get the right side looking decent :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

loving this build!

clean ride man, can't wait to see it done!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Sep 14 2009, 11:10 AM~15076315
> *loving this build!
> 
> clean ride man, can't wait to see it done!
> *


Thanks! working on getting body ready to spray in a few weeks. 
ITS SOME DAMN HARD WORK TIME CONSUMING LIKE A MOFO!!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Hurry up the baby is coming! :0


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Sep 17 2009, 04:52 PM~15111271
> *Hurry up the baby is coming!  :0
> *


I KNOW!! have to spray it before then, Not going to be even close to perfect 
street ride for sure!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

q-vo luis como bamos !!???


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Sep 18 2009, 09:55 PM~15124129
> *q-vo luis como bamos !!???
> *


bamos slowly but surely bro! its hard when working on two rides. manana morning i finish my pops 60 then its on again with mine


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

looking good


----------



## 75HouseofGlass (Oct 1, 2008)

shit'z looking good my dude keep up the work.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks bro! 
Done spraying the 60 now time to continue with mine


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

You're not done yet? :biggrin:


----------



## apimp60 (Nov 28, 2006)

no updates are you even working on it? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Nope! stopped working on it. Baby stuff now, painting room, baby shopping
instead of parts its now blankets, cribs, etc :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Oct 14 2009, 01:15 PM~15354710
> *Nope! stopped working on it. Baby stuff now, painting room, baby shopping
> instead of parts its now blankets, cribs, etc :biggrin:
> *



I hear you brother.... That's pretty much what I've been doing for the past 3 months. My wife is scheduled for delivery this sunday :cheesy: .


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

....almost forgot... :thumbsup: on the build.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 14 2009, 12:39 PM~15354975
> *I hear you brother.... That's pretty much what I've been doing for the past 3 months. My wife is scheduled for delivery this sunday  :cheesy: .
> *


ORALE!! CONGRATS HOMIE! BOY OR GIRL? :dunno:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Keep up the good work... Nice buildup!! :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Sep 21 2009, 11:11 AM~15141328
> *Thanks bro!
> Done spraying the 60 now time to continue with mine
> 
> ...


SALIO CHINGON HOMIE!! :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Que Onda CHOLO?


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

any updates


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 20 2009, 10:13 PM~15419052
> *Que Onda CHOLO?
> *


Que ondas?? man ive been doing baby stuff bro and that stuffs not for me,
i assembled the crib but i fucked up i assembled it in the living room bro and cant get it in the room now took me 2.5 hours to get it done :banghead: 
the car is on hold for now til spring i guess


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Oct 20 2009, 09:07 PM~15418993
> *SALIO CHINGON HOMIE!! :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


What color is that?? :cheesy:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Oct 21 2009, 11:35 AM~15423100
> *What color is that??  :cheesy:
> *


its a home mix bro :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Haven't had time to work on my ride but i did take some stainless to local shop 
to have buffed out. also got some new tires for the X-Lace wheels


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Oct 21 2009, 11:52 AM~15423241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


60 looks good pops gona be rollin


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Nov 6 2009, 01:30 PM~15583871
> *60 looks good pops gona be rollin
> *


Thanks bro! yes he will be rolling cant wait to go on a lil cruise with my pops driving me around! :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

MY LIL PRINCESS WAS BORN ON FRI 13TH AT 6:12 AM AT A HEALTHY 8.4LBS
SHES AMAZING!! :biggrin:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Nov 6 2009, 01:30 PM~15583871
> *60 looks good pops gona be rollin
> *


  60 is looking good homie, cant wait to see it all done up. And congrats on your baby girl. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by S.J convrt59_@Nov 22 2009, 04:35 AM~15743267
> *  60 is looking good homie, cant wait to see it all done up. And congrats on your baby girl.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you bro!! since my bubble wont be done yet ill have the 60 at the club events :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Nov 24 2009, 01:49 PM~15767964
> *Thank you bro!! since my bubble wont be done yet ill have the 60 at the club events :biggrin:
> *


  , I will see it then


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> , I will see it then
> [/quot


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Got a lil play time in today, prepped up column and steering wheel chingadera
working on restoring steering wheel should have it done by next week. 
I get out in garage when i can, Taking care of new born is a trip, PRICELESS!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Nov 30 2009, 09:11 PM~15827934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ITS COOL HUH!

LA MIA TIENE UN AÑO Y 1 MES AND SHES STARTING TO BUILD CHARACTER!! :biggrin: 

FUNNY AS HELL!!!  
CHECK OUT WHAT IM BUILDING HER


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Dec 1 2009, 12:33 AM~15830393
> *ITS COOL HUH!
> 
> LA MIA TIENE UN AÑO Y 1 MES AND SHES STARTING TO BUILD CHARACTER!! :biggrin:
> ...


NICE BRO! she will have fun! i just got a 50's stroller waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

started to assemble steering colummn can only do lil shit since its COLD.


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Dec 11 2009, 04:23 PM~15951660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mattd_@Dec 18 2009, 11:42 PM~16026386
> *:nono:  :nono:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: But i did order my bumper kit


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Dec 21 2009, 03:16 PM~16049839
> *:biggrin:  But i did order my bumper kit
> *


NICE!!
LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED SOME PICS UP CLOSE OF A KIT ALREADY ASSEMBLED 

:biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Dec 27 2009, 12:33 AM~16099372
> *NICE!!
> LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED SOME PICS UP CLOSE  OF A KIT ALREADY ASSEMBLED
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: please!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Dec 27 2009, 10:05 PM~16107233
> *:cheesy: please!!
> *


DIME CUANDO TE LLEGE !!!
i HELPED A HOMIE (CROWD61) WITH PICS TOO WHEN HE PUT HIS TOGETHER !!!


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

:wave: 
been working on the ride????


----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)

whats up bro!!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by higinio11_@Jan 6 2010, 03:46 PM~16204857
> *whats up bro!!!
> *


what up bro? havent worked on my ride for a lil bit waiting for spring dont have a NICE SHOP like SOME OF U :biggrin: 
got some stuff getting polished/chromed. 
by the end of feb should be hitting it hard again gotta be done by this year for sure!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>*OTHER BREEEZIES ALREADY WANTING TO RIDE IN HER CAR!!* :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jan 7 2010, 10:59 AM~16213992
> *
> 
> 
> ...



SHE LOOKS HAPPY EXCANDALOW!! BADASS PICS BRO!!!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Here is the stroller im going to do up for my daughter


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jan 7 2010, 04:13 PM~16217548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice one too!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jan 7 2010, 06:13 PM~16217548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I need to find one for my son....


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

BUMP FOR MY HOMIE!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 8 2010, 05:36 PM~16229236
> *I need to find one for my son....
> *


ebay bro cheap!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jan 9 2010, 12:42 AM~16233641
> *BUMP FOR MY HOMIE!!
> *


Gracis Vato!! see u in the morning pero not too early :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jan 9 2010, 02:52 PM~16237949
> *Gracis Vato!! see u in the morning pero not too early :biggrin:
> *


post some pics of that sies O! :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jan 13 2010, 12:40 AM~16274996
> *post some pics of that sies O! :biggrin:
> *


made a thread for my hefitos 60 :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jan 13 2010, 07:51 PM~16283854
> *made a thread for my hefitos 60 :biggrin:
> *


 under what where!! :0


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Apr 2 2009, 10:16 AM~13464666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Plebez cc checking it out bro!!: :wave:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

What's up bro!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Nada much just laying low til the good weather is here. continental kit almost here
getting all bumper brackets powder coated, got some sway bars coming, 
picked up a power seat, trying to save up for some a/c. be a lil bit longer til i post some pics.


----------



## 1940chevy (Jun 4, 2008)

Que onda Finish up the ride already :biggrin: Its looking clean bro ........... :thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1940chevy_@Feb 3 2010, 10:20 AM~16499065
> *Que onda Finish up the ride already  :biggrin:  Its looking clean bro ........... :thumbsup:
> *


Que onda? prestame para terminarlo buey :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

iS IT DONE? :happysad:


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

Nice bubble...Wish mine was that far along.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Feb 12 2010, 04:03 PM~16595602
> *iS IT DONE?  :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: If ur asking bout the bumper kit YES, car NO. :biggrin: 
this summer bro, kids are EXPENSIVE!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

looking for rear door panel upper rails anyone have any?


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Feb 15 2010, 12:02 PM~16618912
> *looking for rear door panel upper rails anyone have any?
> *


 :wow: I'll be on the lookout for ya bro!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Feb 13 2010, 11:45 AM~16602100
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: If ur asking bout the bumper kit YES, car NO. :biggrin:
> this summer bro, kids are EXPENSIVE!
> *


 :roflmao: :yes:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Feb 15 2010, 04:15 PM~16620226
> *:wow:  I'll be on the lookout for ya bro!
> *


Thank u mr g!!

check out what came in today :cheesy: 








:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Feb 19 2010, 10:34 PM~16668178
> *Thank u mr g!!
> 
> check out what came in today :cheesy:
> ...


What is...what is..what it is??? what is??


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Feb 20 2010, 10:30 AM~16669962
> *What is...what is..what it is??? what is??
> *


bumper kit :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Feb 21 2010, 08:49 PM~16683724
> *bumper kit :biggrin:
> *


THATS HOW THEY COME!! :0


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Feb 22 2010, 12:17 AM~16685588
> *THATS HOW THEY COME!! :0
> *


yes sir, can u send me some pics forfavor? :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Feb 22 2010, 10:31 PM~16696555
> *yes sir, can u send me some pics forfavor? :biggrin:
> *


let me get out to the garage and i shoot some for you!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Feb 23 2010, 10:00 PM~16706944
> *let get out to the garage and i shoot some for you!!
> *


THANKS BRO!
few more weeks then bring the bubble back home and start working on it again! got some more lil shit coming for it shit gettin powder coated and bumpers gettin dipped. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Feb 24 2010, 09:39 PM~16718373
> *THANKS BRO!
> few more weeks then bring the bubble back home and start working on it again! got some more lil shit coming for it shit gettin powder coated and bumpers gettin dipped. :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: 

Damn! gettin to work on it I see :cheesy:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Feb 24 2010, 11:44 PM~16719072
> *:wow:
> 
> Damn!  gettin to work on it I see :cheesy:
> *


Simon bro! gotta keep up fell way behind!! :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

got some shit back from powder coating, installed the power seat on to the bench. 

X-man hooked ip up with a registration holder, big joe hooked it up with a under dash spotlamp. bought a lil compass (repop) 
bumpers be done at the end of the month. 
getting there :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

bumper guard brackets also, just gotta polish up the stainless bolts :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

got some og moldings $200


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Mar 3 2010, 09:12 PM~16790690
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

alright, picked her up from my bros pad today now time to get down on it and get her sprayed and dressed up!


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Mar 16 2010, 10:02 PM~16913171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: hno:


----------



## apimp60 (Nov 28, 2006)

:uh: :uh: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

:nicoderm: NICEEEE ACE bruh :wow: .....TTT for the homie :werd: Big Joe


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NmE60_@Mar 25 2010, 12:46 PM~16999046
> *:nicoderm: NICEEEE ACE bruh :wow: .....TTT for the homie  :werd:  Big Joe
> *


 :0 :wave:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Gracias for the bump, picked up bumpers and guards today. Also new booster and master


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

BUMP for the homie  PICS???


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Test fitting radiator and polishing it out


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Apr 1 2010, 01:41 PM~17067866
> *Test fitting radiator and polishing it out
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Apr 1 2010, 02:51 PM~17068439
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Who's is that Luis??


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Apr 1 2010, 03:51 PM~17068439
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whatcha


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Apr 1 2010, 04:06 PM~17068555
> *Who's is that Luis??
> *


Ask joe! He hooked homeboy up


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Apr 1 2010, 07:12 PM~17070896
> *Ask joe! He hooked homeboy up
> *


fkn Joe has all the hookups!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Apr 1 2010, 08:00 PM~17071466
> *fkn Joe has all the hookups!
> *


that homie is alllllll over!! :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Apr 2 2010, 09:14 PM~17081756
> *that homie is alllllll over!! :biggrin:
> *


Y si! Gettn ready for color jose shoot over some pics of that bumper kit when u can :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Apr 2 2010, 10:40 PM~17082845
> *Y si!  Gettn ready for color jose shoot over some pics of that bumper kit when u can :cheesy:
> *


 :0 

Gonna look sick bro!! :cheesy:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Apr 3 2010, 07:56 AM~17084274
> *:0
> 
> Gonna look sick bro!! :cheesy:
> *


Hope so bro, got a guy taking care of some waves i cant get. Hoping couple weeks shoot some color :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Tear down on my daughters taylor to


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie+Apr 3 2010, 02:28 PM~17086609-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU........HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU.........HAPPY BIRFDAY TO LUISSSSS..............HAPPY BURRO TO YOU HOMIE  :420: :werd:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Gracias bro!, got hooked up on a good deal


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Apr 8 2010, 11:16 AM~17134352
> *Gracias bro!,  got hooked up on a good deal
> 
> 
> ...



FUK YA YOU DID THOSE MUTHAZ GONNA BE BAD IN THAT 61, YOU TAKE EM TO CLEAN EM YET? I WANNA SEE EM AFTER


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Apr 8 2010, 11:16 AM~17134352
> *Gracias bro!,  got hooked up on a good deal
> 
> 
> ...



I wanted those! :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 8 2010, 05:10 PM~17137316
> *I wanted those!  :biggrin:
> *


Aren't you glad they went to a good home? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

I hate '61 Impalas


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Apr 8 2010, 10:42 PM~17141082
> *I hate '61 Impalas
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Apr 8 2010, 09:52 PM~17141195
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

Very nice build bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Gracias! Got some stuff back today from shop.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

One last block sand and body is ready for paint (finallly)! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Apr 9 2010, 01:06 PM~17145834
> *One last block sand and body is ready for paint (finallly)! :biggrin:
> *


 hno: :h5:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Apr 9 2010, 03:07 PM~17146335
> *hno:  :h5:
> *


What up G? When its done we are gonna go visit u bro


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Apr 9 2010, 03:30 PM~17146479
> *What up G? When its done we are gonna go visit u bro
> *


simon im be rollng up :420: with my wolf horn :nicoderm: bumpin CALIFORNI LOVE :rimshot: ...........YEH EH YEEEEHHHH :roflmao: :roflmao: :werd:


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Apr 9 2010, 02:00 PM~17145777
> *Gracias!  Got some stuff back today from shop.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie+Apr 9 2010, 02:30 PM~17146479-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: :drama:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Got down on it today. Assembled dash got fenders ready to paint.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Red spokes for sale 500


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Apr 15 2010, 06:56 PM~17206895
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn ace is looking good Luis !! :0


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Grassy ass! :biggrin: gettin there called in sick to work on it today :biggrin:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Apr 15 2010, 09:56 PM~17209184
> *Grassy ass! :biggrin:  gettin there called in sick to work on it today :biggrin:
> *


That's what I'm talkin bout!! :cheesy:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Apr 16 2010, 08:38 AM~17211400
> *That's what I'm talkin bout!!  :cheesy:
> *


Had to, i watch my daughter on tuesdays, sundays spend time with family and sneak out to garage in afternoon. Gonna start sprayn some parts sunday :0


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Apr 16 2010, 10:20 AM~17212761
> *Had to,  i watch my daughter on tuesdays, sundays spend time with family and sneak out to garage in afternoon. Gonna start sprayn some parts sunday :0
> *


I hear ya..I don't get my kids everyweekend or during the week for that matter, so when I get them it's about soccer and playin outside with them. But you still gotta make time for what you like to do too.


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Apr 16 2010, 11:20 AM~17212761
> *Had to,  i watch my daughter on tuesdays, sundays spend time with family and sneak out to garage in afternoon. Gonna start sprayn some parts sunday :0
> *


 :nono: Softball game


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mattd_@Apr 16 2010, 04:07 PM~17215450
> *:nono: Softball game
> *


 :0


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Apr 16 2010, 07:12 PM~17216439
> *:0
> *


X61 :cheesy:


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

:0


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Sprayed them today,


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

Niiice


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

:yes: NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

H


> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Apr 26 2010, 11:32 PM~17314352
> *:yes: NICE :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS! Got 4 spots puttied up.then time to spray away. Throwin on some american racing 20 n 18s and a 4sale sign! Gotta get me a rag 61 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

61 rag??? Ooooweeee!! I got a couple parts left for the 61!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Apr 29 2010, 08:59 AM~17340032
> *61 rag???  Ooooweeee!!  I got a couple parts left for the 61!
> *


 :yes: what u got? :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Apr 29 2010, 11:14 AM~17341813
> *:yes:  what u got? :cheesy:
> *


Rear bumper guards, Hubcaps, armrest, some moldings :cheesy:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Apr 29 2010, 12:38 PM~17342085
> *Rear bumper guards, Hubcaps, armrest, some moldings  :cheesy:
> *


My homie wants guards, im keepin all my shit for when i get mine


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

:0 :biggrin: 

Is it done? lol


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@May 20 2010, 02:48 PM~17554259
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Luis! Imma have to send you my rag :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@May 20 2010, 04:01 PM~17554364
> *Damn Luis!  Imma have to send you my rag  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 ill take it! :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@May 22 2010, 08:45 PM~17574290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: :boink:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@May 23 2010, 08:30 AM~17576128
> *:h5:  :boink:
> *


Yes sir! In driveway now color sanding next weekend shoot the stripe :cheesy:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@May 22 2010, 09:45 PM~17574290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


all at home in the garage u must have some cool ass neighbors


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Apr 28 2010, 11:29 PM~17337963
> *H
> THANKS!    Got 4 spots puttied up.then time to spray away. Throwin on some american racing 20 n 18s and a 4sale sign!  Gotta get me a rag 61 :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@May 22 2010, 09:45 PM~17574290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice vato lowko!!


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@May 23 2010, 03:04 PM~17578615
> *all at home in the garage u must have some cool ass neighbors
> *


I might have to make flyerz to remove red overspray on ur neighborz carz..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mattd_@May 23 2010, 10:47 PM~17582953
> *I might have to make flyerz to remove red overspray on ur neighborz carz..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Most of my neighbors have red cars :biggrin:


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@May 23 2010, 10:57 PM~17583085
> *Most of my neighbors have red cars :biggrin:
> *



hahaha NOW THEY DO, NICEEEE BRO really nice............. :wow:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@May 23 2010, 10:54 PM~17583046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice, now call me


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

DAMMMMM! You're painting my next ride!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

these are for sale. 1100 obo 

few pics actually pretty nice like i sad couple small dings but bothing bad


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

lookn good


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 25 2010, 10:35 AM~17598543
> *these are for sale. 1100 obo
> 
> few pics actually pretty nice like i sad couple small dings but bothing bad
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NmE60_@May 26 2010, 12:26 PM~17611131
> *:wow:
> *


X $1100


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@May 22 2010, 09:45 PM~17574290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what clear did u use


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@May 26 2010, 12:54 PM~17611454
> *X $1100
> *



uffin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@May 26 2010, 01:07 PM~17611619
> *what clear did u use
> *










dupont chroma clear. Love it :cheesy:


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@May 27 2010, 09:34 AM~17621285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :thumbsup: uffin: :cheesy: :0 :0 FUKKIN NICEE HOMEZ..........TTMFT for the homies firme ass ride:werd:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@May 27 2010, 08:34 AM~17621285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah, hell yeah..very nice Luis!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@May 27 2010, 10:34 AM~17621731
> *Hell yeah, hell yeah..very nice Luis!
> *


Gracias! Its no where near as nice as other rides just a clean garage job, just a driver


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@May 27 2010, 10:34 AM~17621285
> *dupont chroma clear. Love it :cheesy:
> *


4:1 ratio ? How's the dry time?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Oye tocayo, i tried looking for a paint code a few pages back but couldn't find it. You used Roman Red right?..


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 27 2010, 10:43 AM~17621800
> *4:1 ratio ? How's the dry time?
> *


Yes, after 2 hours took it outside to get some sunshine. I like it more then ppg, but my opinion.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 27 2010, 09:50 AM~17621860
> *Oye tocayo, i tried looking for a paint code a few pages back but couldn't find it. You used Roman Red right?..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 27 2010, 10:50 AM~17621860
> *Oye tocayo, i tried looking for a paint code a few pages back but couldn't find it. You used Roman Red right?..
> *


 :biggrin: nope, ferrari red plus adds horse power also :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie+May 27 2010, 11:54 AM~17621907-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh for real ?? :wow: i might have to use that on my dash then....  

Speaking of Ferrari...I took these a few weeks ago. Our office building is next to a Ferrari dealer :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 27 2010, 11:35 AM~17622245
> * 2 hour drytime isn't bad at all !... Was there a big difference in cost?
> :biggrin:
> oh for real ??  :wow: i might have to use that on my dash then....
> ...


 hella bright red, dont know if i like it yet  
Like the honda red better, rally red


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

lookin good


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@May 28 2010, 05:23 PM~17635956
> *lookin good
> *


Gracias, should get some more time this weekend to work on it


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Didnt get a chance to get stripes done, hoping next weekend


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

is it done?


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 1 2010, 01:28 AM~17661637
> *is it done?
> *


Not yet, only work on it on sundays, watch my lil girl on weekdays that im off, come help me! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@May 31 2010, 04:18 PM~17656587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jun 1 2010, 08:40 AM~17662995
> *:wow:
> *


Got her cleaned up, start masking for stripes tonite. :cheesy:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

stripes are painted.


----------



## hotspot_65 (Mar 15, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jun 6 2010, 02:32 PM~17709798
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jun 3 2010, 10:57 AM~17685841
> *Got her cleaned up, start masking for stripes tonite. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Gracias, gettin there slowly gettn hot over here after a few cervesas things get easier :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jun 7 2010, 07:45 PM~17721837
> *Gracias, gettin there slowly gettn hot over here after a few cervesas things get easier :biggrin:
> *


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

China moldings fuckin suck!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@May 31 2010, 05:18 PM~17656587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THOSE WERE THE WHEELS~~~!!!!?
:0


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

GOING TO ORDER ME SOME TOMORROW~~!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jun 8 2010, 11:05 PM~17734484
> *THOSE WERE THE WHEELS~~~!!!!?
> :0
> 
> *


Si senor!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

shes comming out clean


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jun 8 2010, 09:58 PM~17733938
> *China moldings fuckin suck!
> 
> 
> ...



USE a HAMMER! 

I'll keep my OG ones with the waves if the new stuff sucks?


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 9 2010, 08:00 PM~17743072
> *USE a HAMMER!
> 
> I'll keep my OG ones with the waves if the new stuff sucks?
> *


What sucks is the gap on the y where they join, but cheaper and faster then goin to local guy who does the metal work. Og is the way to go.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Replacing impala emblems with these


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jun 9 2010, 08:43 PM~17744473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice touch Luis! Lookin good main


----------



## E LOVE (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jun 9 2010, 11:43 PM~17744473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It's lookin good! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks vatos!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Looks better with whites


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jun 11 2010, 09:08 PM~17764519
> *Looks better with whites
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jun 11 2010, 08:08 PM~17764519
> *Looks better with whites
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah, hell yeah!!


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jun 11 2010, 10:08 PM~17764519
> *Looks better with whites
> 
> 
> ...


i just read thru this whole topic and this car is looking super clean. keep up the good work


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks! Im trying to do my best. Brought my pops ride to work a lil wash and take a cruise!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Rear glass in, next weekrnd spraying doors and reclearing fenders then its time to get busy


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jun 13 2010, 04:46 PM~17776186
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You have skills bro! You drivin that to Vegas when its done?? :wow:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jun 13 2010, 05:54 PM~17776240
> *You have skills bro! You drivin that to Vegas when its done??  :wow:
> *


Pickn u up Gee!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jun 13 2010, 05:46 PM~17776186
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Super Nice tires!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jun 13 2010, 05:13 PM~17776379
> *Pickn u up Gee!
> *


 :h5:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Right side trim is on, ordered up bumper bolts today and rest of wiring


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jun 14 2010, 09:36 PM~17789974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Took half day off :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jun 11 2010, 09:02 PM~17764112
> *Thanks vatos!
> 
> 
> ...


love that og look bro


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Also sprayed skirts, but gotta lower it a few inches.


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jun 13 2010, 05:54 PM~17776240
> *You have skills bro! You drivin that to Vegas when its done??  :wow:
> *


 :worship: i agree and you do bro love seeing this car in its different stages everytime i go something new great job bro she loooks bad as fkkkkkk, G we 61 nuts bruh and you know this is a bd build, im be follwing Luis out to Vegas and we gonna roll Mexican..........ill get there like 3 hours later cuz Luis' engine will smoke mine hahhaa


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jun 15 2010, 08:15 PM~17798133
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: SEXXY AS HELL BRO....loving it............NICE


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NmE60_@Jun 16 2010, 12:05 PM~17804707
> *:worship: i agree and you do bro love seeing this car in its different stages everytime i go something new great job bro she loooks bad as fkkkkkk, G we 61 nuts bruh and you know this is a bd build, im be follwing Luis out to Vegas and we gonna roll Mexican..........ill get there like 3 hours later cuz Luis' engine will smoke mine hahhaa
> *


Thanks bro, thanks to my brother and my pops ive learned how to work on cars


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jun 15 2010, 08:00 PM~17797974
> *Took half day off  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



is it done?


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 16 2010, 04:20 PM~17807132
> *is it done?
> *


Im not a baller bro, gotta take care of my family 1st then if i can play i will. Gonna be a lil bit before its done.  Only one of me :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NmE60_@Jun 16 2010, 11:05 AM~17804707
> *:worship: i agree and you do bro love seeing this car in its different stages everytime i go something new great job bro she loooks bad as fkkkkkk, G we 61 nuts bruh and you know this is a bd build, im be follwing Luis out to Vegas and we gonna roll Mexican..........ill get there like 3 hours later cuz Luis' engine will smoke mine hahhaa
> *


 :wow:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jun 16 2010, 10:53 PM~17811304
> *:wow:
> *


What up with that raggggg Gee?







threw on rear bumper


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Gotta mock up cont. Kit


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jun 19 2010, 08:10 PM~17835570
> *What up with that raggggg Gee?
> 
> 
> ...


Wus up Luis :cheesy:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jun 20 2010, 10:07 AM~17838162
> *Wus up Luis  :cheesy:
> *


Chilln gee, wacha my bros bubble top.







:cheesy:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jun 21 2010, 02:57 PM~17847596
> *Chilln gee, wacha my bros bubble top.
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah, nice..I miss my bubbles  

How are you doing your exhaust? Out in front of the tire like your bro's , or behind?


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jun 22 2010, 01:08 PM~17856326
> *Hell yeah, nice..I miss my bubbles
> 
> How are you doing your exhaust?  Out in front of the tire like your bro's , or behind?
> *


Behind the tire, stock place.







been too fuckin hot so did these tonite


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jul 6 2010, 07:26 PM~17978138
> *Behind the tire, stock place.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

Great build up  definatelty motivating  Keep up the good work!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

is it done? :0


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 8 2010, 07:24 AM~17991375
> *is it done?  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 8 2010, 08:24 AM~17991375
> *is it done?  :0
> *


 :biggrin: sponsor me!


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jul 8 2010, 05:56 PM~17996235
> *:biggrin: sponsor me!
> *


 :roflmao: he said sponsor me.............fkkin mexican  TTT for the **** i mean homie  joe


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NmE60_@Jul 10 2010, 12:30 AM~18008913
> *:roflmao: he said sponsor me.............fkkin mexican     TTT for the **** i mean homie       joe
> *


 :0 :machinegun: :twak:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NmE60_@Jul 10 2010, 01:30 AM~18008913
> *:roflmao: he said sponsor me.............fkkin mexican     TTT for the **** i mean homie       joe
> *


Oh really?? Just wait til we spray ur 60 all i can say is MARATHONS! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jul 10 2010, 07:52 AM~18009864
> *Oh really??  Just wait til we spray ur 60 all i can say is MARATHONS! :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

painted these up today,doors are on and adjusted. :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jul 11 2010, 05:14 PM~18019289
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Pics of the doors on :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jul 12 2010, 08:48 AM~18023887
> *Pics of the doors on  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


Will later, still need to spray them. 







little detail on grill


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jul 12 2010, 10:13 AM~18024461
> *Will later, still need to spray them.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Jul 12 2010, 10:27 AM~18024558
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jul 10 2010, 10:16 AM~18010263
> *:wow:
> *


OH NOW "G" IS YOUR LIL BIAATCH AGREEING TO WHAT YOU SAY HAHAHA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: , YOU KNOW I LOVE YOUR CAR FOOL SO DONT B SOOO SENSITIVE...........****  TTT FOR THE HOMIES BADAZZ BUBBLE..........  BIG JOE


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NmE60_@Jul 12 2010, 10:14 AM~18024872
> *OH NOW "G" IS YOUR LIL BIAATCH AGREEING TO WHAT YOU SAY HAHAHA  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: , YOU KNOW I LOVE YOUR CAR FOOL SO DONT B SOOO SENSITIVE...........****         TTT FOR THE HOMIES BADAZZ BUBBLE..........  BIG JOE
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :buttkick:


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jul 12 2010, 11:23 AM~18024954
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :buttkick:
> *


 :x:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NmE60_@Jul 12 2010, 11:14 AM~18024872
> *OH NOW "G" IS YOUR LIL BIAATCH AGREEING TO WHAT YOU SAY HAHAHA  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: , YOU KNOW I LOVE YOUR CAR FOOL SO DONT B SOOO SENSITIVE...........****         TTT FOR THE HOMIES BADAZZ BUBBLE..........  BIG JOE
> *


Damn bro instead of talkin all that smack why dont you use that energy to work on ur car


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jul 12 2010, 11:47 AM~18025137
> *Damn bro instead of talkin all that smack why dont you use that energy to work on ur car
> *



:uh: im off, never gonna get on LIL again you guys are cry babies


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jun 19 2010, 11:10 PM~17835570
> *What up with that raggggg Gee?
> 
> 
> ...


Where'd you find those tail light visors? I've seen em for a 64 but never 61

Looks GREAT :thumbsup:


----------



## apimp60 (Nov 28, 2006)

:drama: :drama: :sprint: :thumbsup:


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by apimp60_@Jul 12 2010, 12:01 PM~18025243
> *:drama:  :drama:  :sprint:  :thumbsup:
> *


hahahaha  great entertainment hu


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NmE60_@Jul 12 2010, 11:58 AM~18025218
> *:uh:  im off, never gonna get on LIL again you guys are cry babies
> *


 :uh:


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jul 12 2010, 12:26 PM~18025469
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NmE60_@Jul 12 2010, 11:51 AM~18025701
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0 :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jul 12 2010, 08:48 AM~18023887
> *Pics of the doors on  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


Replaced almost every bolt on car with







stainless bolts n washers :biggrin:


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jul 12 2010, 06:11 PM~18029000
> *Replaced almost every bolt on car with
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jul 13 2010, 12:43 PM~18036624
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn you ain't fkn around! I see a rag in your future, real soon :0


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jul 13 2010, 01:45 PM~18036646
> *Damn you ain't fkn around! I see a rag in your future, real soon  :0
> *


I dont know Gee, maybe ill just pick up a 47 48 fleetline and keep the 61 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jul 13 2010, 01:51 PM~18037303
> *I dont know Gee, maybe ill just pick up a 47 48 fleetline and keep the 61 :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, bubbles are hard to compete with main!

This is how I used to do it back in the day :0


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jul 13 2010, 03:48 PM~18037803
> *Yeah, bubbles are hard to compete with main!
> 
> This is how I used to do it back in the day  :0
> ...


Estaba chingon bro! That was the color of mine also!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jul 13 2010, 03:42 PM~18038299
> *Estaba chingon bro!  That was the color of mine also!
> *


that was OG Twilight Turquoise paint. I had the insert and top painted white, didn't like the two tone turquoise colors! My son back then was like 8 months, now he's 11


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jul 13 2010, 04:45 PM~18038328
> *that was OG Twilight Turquoise paint.  I had the insert and top painted white, didn't like the two tone turquoise colors!  My son back then was like 8 months, now he's 11
> *


Chingon bro, my lil girl is 8 months today as well :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thats it for tonite, gotta wash gun really good dont want any of the mid coat pearl in the clear







:biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

It's DONE? :biggrin: 

You coming to San Diego when it's done?


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 14 2010, 11:51 AM~18044920
> *It's DONE?  :biggrin:
> 
> You coming to San Diego when it's done?
> *


Close but have all the lil bs to do. Yes im taking it to san diego wheres the tacitos?


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Clear is on, let it sit til sunday cut n buff


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Just messing around mocked up fender :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jul 14 2010, 11:07 PM~18050693
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean luis!!


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

Looking real Good!!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jul 14 2010, 02:37 PM~18046766
> *Close but have all the lil bs to do. Yes im taking it to san diego wheres the tacitos?
> *


He's gotta come to Vegas first..then maybe we'll roll to SD! :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jul 15 2010, 08:24 PM~18058536
> *He's gotta come to Vegas first..then maybe we'll roll to SD!  :biggrin:
> *


Thank god engine gets great gas mileage :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jul 13 2010, 03:48 PM~18037803
> *Yeah, bubbles are hard to compete with main!
> 
> This is how I used to do it back in the day  :0
> ...



that looks like one of my old rides, did you get it from a guy named john in san jo


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jul 18 2010, 04:01 PM~18076331
> *that looks like one of my old rides, did you get it from a guy named john in san jo
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Damn hotttt day, but still managed to put in some work, got out there and aligned fender, buffed door and partial fender. Shud be cooling off for few days.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 925rider+Jul 18 2010, 03:01 PM~18076331-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you got serious skills bro! :cheesy:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jul 19 2010, 09:21 AM~18081641
> *This old guy Frank who used to live in Morgan Hill found this one for me.  It originally had another turquoise for the insert and top, but I had him paint them white.  Not sure if the previous owner was John, if he lived in the southside SJ could have been.
> you got serious skills bro! :cheesy:
> *



yea thats it :biggrin: john was good friends with frank. that was my daily back then for work and high school back in 94 95 era. it was a good solid ride back then. only left me stuck once when the points went out. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jul 19 2010, 08:51 AM~18081834
> *yea thats it :biggrin: john was good friends with frank.  that was my daily back then  for work and high school back in 94 95 era. it was a good solid ride back then. only left me stuck once when the points went out.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


When I got it, I think the OG motor was bad. It came with a 350/350 that Frank dropped in for me from that GM salvage there in SJ. The interior was done in a grey tweed color, more rodded out. I sold it to some guy from LA back in 2001 to move to Vegas. Car ran great! :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jul 19 2010, 09:21 AM~18081641
> *This old guy Frank who used to live in Morgan Hill found this one for me.  It originally had another turquoise for the insert and top, but I had him paint them white.  Not sure if the previous owner was John, if he lived in the southside SJ could have been.
> you got serious skills bro! :cheesy:
> *


Old man frank cool ass dude! Hooked me up with padded dash last week. Its like a puzzle gee! Just gotta fit the pieces! :biggrin:


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

Lookz like u got Amp 60 Beat.... 
:yes: :yes: :yes: Good build, get it done for the all chapterzzzz... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Apimp60 too busy swimming and fishing while watching nascar :biggrin:


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jul 29 2010, 09:34 PM~18181329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:  NIIICCCEEE.........TTMFT for my homie and his badass one...........whooeeessss JOE


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jul 30 2010, 12:34 AM~18181329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did you move to kentucky? lol :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jul 29 2010, 08:34 PM~18181329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'm lookin at dealin the '62 for a bubbletop :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jul 30 2010, 02:50 PM~18185983
> *I'm lookin at dealin the '62 for a bubbletop  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


do it and I'll trade you my 64 that you need for parts.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jul 30 2010, 11:45 AM~18185940
> *did you move to kentucky? lol :biggrin:
> *


Not me my club member! Haha!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jul 30 2010, 11:50 AM~18185983
> *I'm lookin at dealin the '62 for a bubbletop  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jul 30 2010, 02:57 PM~18186062
> *Not me my club member! Haha!
> *


oh, lol...happens to the best of em.


----------



## apimp60 (Nov 28, 2006)

:0  :ninja:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by apimp60_@Jul 30 2010, 12:08 PM~18186172
> *:0      :ninja:
> *


Left turns only! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt+Jul 30 2010, 10:53 AM~18186028-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by apimp60_@Jul 30 2010, 12:08 PM~18186172
> *:0      :ninja:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :buttkick: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jul 18 2010, 08:28 PM~18078105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!! :0


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Aug 1 2010, 01:15 AM~18197577
> *NICE!! :0
> *


Thanks bro! Means alot from the quality of ur rides


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Aug 1 2010, 09:33 PM~18203248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Aug 2 2010, 09:19 PM~18213208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mudda fukka, this thing is coming out fkn nice bro..and I don't even like red!! :0


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Aug 2 2010, 10:29 PM~18213311
> *mudda fukka, this thing is coming out fkn nice bro..and I don't even like red!! :0
> *


 :0 :biggrin: gracias gee, it might be done faster then i thought, but wont make any plans


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Aug 3 2010, 06:36 AM~18215087
> *:0  :biggrin: gracias gee, it might be done faster then i thought, but wont make any plans
> *


I see the future...I see you drivin the bubble out to Vegas in October :0


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Aug 3 2010, 12:16 PM~18217070
> *I see the future...I see you drivin the bubble out to Vegas in October  :0
> *


 :0 Not that soon :biggrin: pm me ur number bro got some shit for ur car


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Aug 5 2010, 08:30 PM~18241593
> *:0 Not that soon :biggrin: pm me ur number bro got some shit for ur car
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

did a lil work today its starting to look like a car now :cheesy:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Picked up some vents just missing a housing anyone have one?


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Almost forgot i had these, they were stashed away  :cheesy:


----------



## E LOVE (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Aug 8 2010, 09:20 PM~18259856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's a bad ass car man! It's a shame i just saw the link after reading your post from a while ago. Good job!


----------



## Cellss65 (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice build up!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Is it done? :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Gracias! Took a break from car to do couple side jobs para seguirle porque esta cabron! Gettn driveline redone and workn on trunk now. Wanna see that booty kit :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Aug 16 2010, 07:29 PM~18328022
> *Gracias! Took a break from car to do couple side jobs para seguirle porque esta cabron! Gettn driveline redone and workn on trunk now. Wanna see that booty kit :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Going to redo my fuel lines with braided hoses, picked up new filter


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Ok so paid the extra $ and got a ppg glass, a homeboy also hooked me up with a power seat trim


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Looking for the correct gasket for remote mirror


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

This ace is sexy!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Aug 23 2010, 09:03 PM~18390063
> *Looking for the correct gasket for remote mirror
> 
> 
> ...


showoff :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Tocayo, what did you pay for that front windshield?


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 1 2010, 12:40 PM~18461847
> *Tocayo, what did you pay for that front windshield?
> *


 :wow:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Aug 23 2010, 10:01 PM~18390044
> *Ok so paid the extra $ and got a ppg glass, a homeboy also hooked me up with a power seat trim
> 
> 
> ...


where u get the glass from


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Aug 23 2010, 10:03 PM~18390063
> *Looking for the correct gasket for remote mirror
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 16 2010, 07:44 PM~18327473
> *Is it done?  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: Iz he still alive????????? :dunno:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

i might have a extra gasket for mirror ill check on sunday or monday


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Sep 1 2010, 01:17 PM~18461672
> *showoff  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: , front glass 375.00 i called place that we do business at from dealership and happened to have one in stock! Not dead just busy. Thanks bowtie legacy


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Sep 5 2010, 03:28 PM~18492458
> *:biggrin: , front glass 375.00 i called place that we do business at from dealership and happened to have one in stock! Not dead just busy. Thanks bowtie legacy
> *


 :0 DIRT CHEAP !!!!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 5 2010, 03:07 PM~18492611
> *:0 DIRT CHEAP !!!!!
> *


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Finally got around to buffn the top and installing the trim, manana puttin in the front glass and finishing up the side trim. Been slacking but doing some side jobs.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Sep 5 2010, 10:36 PM~18495905
> *Finally got around to buffn the top and installing the trim, manana puttin in the front glass and finishing up the side trim. Been slacking but doing some side jobs.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

Just checkin in on this badass build looks like it's gettin close
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Sep 6 2010, 10:40 AM~18497989
> *
> Just checkin in on this badass build looks like it's gettin close
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Didnt get windshield in, but stripped inside of trunk thanks to the help from nme60.


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Sep 6 2010, 04:01 PM~18499957
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bro i just sipped on SONIC ice and helped hardly nothing...i watched you get down ese.and learned a lil bit about sanding....i know i wanted to see the window go in...........TTT for my homies bad ass 61 MEXICANz


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

looks good dude


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Sep 6 2010, 03:01 PM~18499957
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How the hell did you get Big Joe to do some work.. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Sep 8 2010, 11:06 AM~18515390
> *How the hell did you get Big Joe to do some work.. :0  :biggrin:
> *


oh sorry mr I WENT TO SCHOOL NOW IM CHIP FOOSE...............bitch..........hahahaaa.............and i was going to bump your rag up but im put garbage on there :roflmao: its all mexican ya know i luv ya homie


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NmE60_@Sep 8 2010, 11:53 AM~18516160
> *oh sorry mr I WENT TO SCHOOL NOW IM CHIP FOOSE...............bitch..........hahahaaa.............and i was going to bump your rag up but im put garbage on there  :roflmao: its all mexican ya know i luv ya homie
> *


Takin a few classes don't mean squat....Ain't you the one with the "ENGINEER" in your title?? :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Sep 8 2010, 12:57 PM~18516192
> *Takin a few classes don't mean squat....Ain't you the one with the "ENGINEER" in your title??  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


bro....i do electrical design homie.......i should of learned how to design cars like i wanted to........but....id be out of a job right now.........anyways........whats new with you fool..........call me up later tonight i got a compa going out there might be able to save you some cash on delivery............peace mexican :biggrin:


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Sep 8 2010, 12:57 PM~18516192
> *Takin a few classes don't mean squat....Ain't you the one with the "ENGINEER" in your title??  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


and thats MR. ENGINEER to you son............hahaha


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NmE60_@Sep 8 2010, 01:03 PM~18516240
> *and thats MR. ENGINEER to you son............hahaha
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NmE60_@Sep 8 2010, 12:53 PM~18516160
> *oh sorry mr I WENT TO SCHOOL NOW IM CHIP FOOSE...............bitch..........hahahaaa.............and i was going to bump your rag up but im put garbage on there  :roflmao: its all mexican ya know i luv ya homie
> *


U guys need a marriage councelor :biggrin:


----------



## StreetDreamsCC (Jun 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jun 15 2010, 10:00 PM~17797974
> *Took half day off  :biggrin:
> *












Really like the FI emblem, very nice touch !

Beautiful ride homie.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetDreamsCC_@Sep 8 2010, 05:58 PM~18518655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, i was super excited to run those emblems. I originally was gonna do car all red with engine turn tape where stripe goes, but wudnt of looked good with white walls. This way i can run stocks or spokes


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Sep 8 2010, 03:29 PM~18517948
> *U guys need a marriage councelor :biggrin:
> *


Didn't mean to get between you and Joez BROMANCE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Sep 8 2010, 09:39 PM~18521147
> *Didn't mean to get between you and Joez BROMANCE  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: check this out.......what u think?


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Sep 8 2010, 09:21 PM~18521597
> *:uh:  :biggrin:  check this out.......what u think?
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah, looks badass bro..will it fit with the cat to that side though?


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Sep 8 2010, 09:39 PM~18521147
> *Didn't mean to get between you and Joez BROMANCE  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :guns: :buttkick: :scrutinize: :loco:  :rant: :x: 

DICK hahaha..........


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Sep 8 2010, 10:21 PM~18521597
> *:uh:  :biggrin:  check this out.......what u think?
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: NICE...like the red homez....to match your ride


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Como dice Gilbertt, "ragadocious"! .... :thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Sep 9 2010, 08:14 AM~18523565
> *Hell yeah, looks badass bro..will it fit with the cat to that side though?
> *


Did u forget i have a Continental Kit


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jun 9 2010, 09:43 PM~17744473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Did it come factory with that full injection sign on the 61 impalas that were fuel injected??


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Aug 8 2010, 07:42 PM~18260032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY LOWKO I WANT SOME OF THESE!!
:0 :0


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

trunk stripped and epoxied


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Sep 9 2010, 08:33 PM~18528779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


siguele hechando ganas tocayo !


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 9 2010, 08:20 PM~18529238
> *siguele hechando ganas tocayo !
> *


Ya sabes tocayo! Excandalow they are out there bro ill keep an eye out


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:thumbsup: let me knoqw if you need anymore parts....


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mabeg_@Sep 9 2010, 10:13 PM~18530753
> *:thumbsup: let me knoqw if you need anymore parts....
> *


Im looking for driver side spotlight, :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Sep 9 2010, 11:18 PM~18530806
> *Im looking for driver side spotlight,  :cheesy:
> *


did this guy ever pm you a price??
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=531257


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 10 2010, 10:12 AM~18533836
> *did this guy ever pm you a price??
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=531257
> *


Nope


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Aug 8 2010, 07:20 PM~18259856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Interior on the way! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Sep 10 2010, 07:00 PM~18537568
> *Interior on the way! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Sep 10 2010, 09:00 PM~18537568
> *Interior on the way! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Glass is on! :cheesy:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Getting it ready for that spare tire :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Sep 12 2010, 04:12 PM~18548572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


quien como tu :cheesy: ...


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

GREAT THREAD HOMIE.I JUST BOUGHT A 61 BUBBLE TOP PROJECT AND I GOT A LONG WAY TO GO.YOUR 61 IS AMAZING(NO ****).


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Sep 12 2010, 03:12 PM~18548572
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NIIIICEEE.........TTT for my dawg  slap it on ese, dont be shy we wanna see


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NmE60_@Sep 14 2010, 08:35 AM~18564046
> *NIIIICEEE.........TTT for my dawg   slap it on ese, dont be shy we wanna see
> *


  :wow:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Got couple things for car,


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Sep 16 2010, 01:19 PM~18584709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Sep 16 2010, 02:45 PM~18584885
> *:thumbsup:
> *


What up G? Was worried bout u bro didnt see u online since weekend


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Sep 16 2010, 02:19 PM~18585110
> *What up G? Was worried bout u bro didnt see u online since weekend
> *


Hahah....yeah, haven't done sht lately!


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Sep 16 2010, 01:19 PM~18584705
> *Got couple things for car,
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
doing real good work bro


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Gato *****_@Sep 17 2010, 02:05 PM~18592477
> *:0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> doing real good work bro
> *


Gracias carnal, your parts are on the way.


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Sep 17 2010, 03:20 PM~18593366
> *Gracias carnal, your parts are on the way.
> *


 :0


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Sep 9 2010, 09:36 PM~18530316
> *Ya sabes tocayo!           Excandalow they are out there bro ill keep an eye out
> *


:0 :0 :0 

thanks homie !??
:biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Sep 12 2010, 03:12 PM~18548572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


let me know if you need any pics off mine when putting together homie!!


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

what's up luis hey we'll swing by on tuesday just let us know when you'll be home


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Sep 19 2010, 01:30 PM~18604440
> *what's up luis hey we'll swing by on tuesday just let us know when you'll be home
> *


Ill be home by 7pm, how was the show?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## apimp60 (Nov 28, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Interior kit out for delivery, :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Sep 20 2010, 02:14 PM~18613408
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Sep 18 2010, 01:15 AM~18596699
> *let me know if you need any pics off mine when putting together homie!!
> *


Hell yeah bro, send some pics


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Got super lucky! Door panel rails already mounted! Cars kit!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

:wow: TTT for the homie...........NICE.........let me know when your free so i could stop by Big Joe


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NmE60_@Sep 21 2010, 07:43 AM~18620809
> *:wow: TTT for the homie...........NICE.........let me know when your free so i could stop by      Big Joe
> *


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Havent done much, been tryn to hustle some money so i can get frames powder coated and recovered, drilled holes for emblems.


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Sep 22 2010, 07:49 PM~18636811
> *Havent done much, been tryn to hustle some money so i can get frames powder coated and recovered, drilled holes for emblems.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: NICE


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Sep 25 2010, 12:13 AM~18657524
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

what's up luis looking nice what''s up big joe


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Sep 22 2010, 08:49 PM~18636811
> *Havent done much, been tryn to hustle some money so i can get frames powder coated and recovered, drilled holes for emblems.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Sep 25 2010, 12:13 AM~18657524
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Come on. Enough with the Honda stuff. LOL


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Sep 27 2010, 02:01 PM~18674223
> *Come on.  Enough with the Honda stuff.  LOL
> *


 :biggrin: honda is what pays the bills


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Sep 27 2010, 03:04 PM~18674723
> *:biggrin: honda is what pays the bills
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Sep 27 2010, 02:04 PM~18674723
> *:biggrin: honda is what pays the bills
> *


Sup luis :wave: :wave:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Gato *****_@Sep 29 2010, 07:41 PM~18696571
> *Sup luis  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Que onda bro como estas?


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Sep 27 2010, 03:04 PM~18674723
> *:biggrin: honda is what pays the bills
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Sep 22 2010, 07:49 PM~18636811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


luis ese chevrolet emblem es de que año ?


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Sep 30 2010, 12:07 AM~18698917
> *luis ese chevrolet emblem es de que año ?
> *


58, mandame unas fotos del kit bro, porfa


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Sep 30 2010, 09:11 AM~18700717
> *
> *


Whats up baller? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Sep 30 2010, 10:50 AM~18702128
> *Whats up baller? :biggrin:
> *


sht, if I was a baller I'd have a '61 Bubbletop :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Sep 29 2010, 08:15 PM~18697699
> *Que onda bro como estas?
> *


Good, just checking out all the bad azz toyz you got there :biggrin: 
a lot of good sht you got there bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Sep 30 2010, 11:57 AM~18702804
> *sht, if I was a baller I'd have a '61 Bubbletop  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Sep 30 2010, 12:57 PM~18702804
> *sht, if I was a baller I'd have a '61 Bubbletop  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Gato *****_@Sep 30 2010, 02:11 PM~18703494
> *Good, just checking out all the bad azz toyz you got there  :biggrin:
> a lot of good sht you got there bro  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro, just wanted to give the ride some personality :biggrin:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

it was a good show man a little hot but we had a great time we have to hook up on the next one


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Sep 30 2010, 08:26 PM~18706640
> *it was a good show man a little hot but we had a great time we have to hook up on the next one
> *


Cool bro, looked like a good one, alot of cars. As soon as mine is done ill take it along with my familia,


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Got the tail lamps hooked up, gravity bled the brakes, hooked up sending unit with a nos fuel gauge, fired her up and wow sounds fukn badass! Gonna get







it ready for a test drive really soon


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

looking good !


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Oct 4 2010, 11:17 PM~18738429
> *Got the tail lamps hooked up, gravity bled the brakes, hooked up sending unit with a nos fuel gauge, fired her up and wow sounds fukn badass!    Gonna get
> 
> 
> ...



Are you sure you know what you're doing? LOl


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Oct 5 2010, 12:17 AM~18738429
> *Got the tail lamps hooked up, gravity bled the brakes, hooked up sending unit with a nos fuel gauge, fired her up and wow sounds fukn badass!    Gonna get
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 damn Luis I bet you were wired after you heard it fire up huh?


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Not gonna lie X, alot of this stuff its my 1st time, im just learning bro. Tocayo u couldn't have said it better! Cant wait to test drive it! :cheesy:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Oct 4 2010, 11:17 PM~18738429
> *Got the tail lamps hooked up, gravity bled the brakes, hooked up sending unit with a nos fuel gauge, fired her up and wow sounds fukn badass!    Gonna get
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin' good man. Those tailight shots are badass!


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Oct 4 2010, 11:17 PM~18738429
> *Got the tail lamps hooked up, gravity bled the brakes, hooked up sending unit with a nos fuel gauge, fired her up and wow sounds fukn badass!    Gonna get
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Oct 4 2010, 10:17 PM~18738429
> *Got the tail lamps hooked up, gravity bled the brakes, hooked up sending unit with a nos fuel gauge, fired her up and wow sounds fukn badass!    Gonna get
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Sep 30 2010, 07:09 AM~18699919
> *58, mandame unas fotos del kit bro, porfa
> *


DE TODOS ANGLES OR ANY THING IN PARTICULAR
:uh:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Oct 5 2010, 12:52 PM~18742038
> *DE TODOS ANGLES OR ANY THING IN PARTICULAR
> :uh:
> *


The main bracket that goes to bumper and frame how does that attach to the wheel?


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Oct 5 2010, 08:48 AM~18740134
> *Not gonna lie X, alot of this stuff its my 1st time, im just learning bro.  Tocayo u couldn't have said it better! Cant wait to test drive it!  :cheesy:
> *



I was just kidding hermano! You could have fooled me. The car is coming out so great bro...just love it. Great job on everything.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 5 2010, 03:32 PM~18743394
> *I was just kidding hermano!  You could have fooled me.  The car is coming out so great bro...just love it.  Great job on everything.
> *


I know u were bro :biggrin: after i finish my ride im gonna find me a fleetline to do up.


----------



## apimp60 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Oct 5 2010, 08:53 AM~18740182
> *Lookin' good man. Those tailight shots are badass!
> *


ive always liked the headlight shots better! :biggrin: looking good! :h5:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

My homie came by couldnt resist snappin a pic :bigg







rin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Oct 5 2010, 03:28 PM~18743360
> *The main bracket that goes to bumper and frame how does that attach to the wheel?
> *


will do vato lowko!! :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Oct 5 2010, 08:05 PM~18745328
> *My homie came by couldnt resist snappin a pic :bigg
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: i have a weak spot for black and red rides :worship:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks excandalow! G u need a bubble top in ur life! :biggrin: Took some more shit to get polished yesterday, all window trim, front glass stainless so after i get them back i will start puttin in power windown n vents :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Oct 6 2010, 12:02 PM~18751038
> *Thanks excandalow!  G u need a bubble top in ur life!  :biggrin:    Took some more shit to get polished yesterday, all window trim, front glass stainless so after i get them back i will start puttin in power windown n vents :biggrin:
> *


wasn't your boy's ride for sale at one point?


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 6 2010, 11:35 AM~18751229
> *wasn't your boy's ride for sale at one point?
> *


Yup, they are swapping this weekend


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Oct 6 2010, 01:29 PM~18751651
> *Yup, they are swapping this weekend
> *


 :cheesy: for what?


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 6 2010, 12:46 PM~18751792
> *:cheesy: for what?
> *


A red 62ss


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Oct 6 2010, 01:00 PM~18752366
> *A red 62ss
> *


 :0


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Oct 6 2010, 10:02 AM~18751038
> *Thanks excandalow!  G u need a bubble top in ur life!  :biggrin:    Took some more shit to get polished yesterday, all window trim, front glass stainless so after i get them back i will start puttin in power windown n vents :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Get down luis


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Gato *****_@Oct 6 2010, 03:40 PM~18752760
> *:0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Get down luis
> *


le vamos a llamar Don Luis....


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Gracias! Ayer came home and there was 4 chinas waiting for me at my front door!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

my daughter playing with one of her taylor tot's


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Cuantos meses tiene bro? 11?... My son is turning a year old this month...


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 7 2010, 07:21 AM~18758560
> *Cuantos meses tiene bro? 11?... My son is turning a year old this month...
> *


Just about 11 months, she will be 1 in november.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Oct 7 2010, 10:25 AM~18759165
> *Just about 11 months, she will be 1 in november.
> *


My son and your daughter a few weeks apart then... Ahora eres my *Consuegro* y tocayo ! :cheesy: ...They grow up fast huh... My son started walking this week.... 

He loves sitting in the drivers seat bro... Everytime i take him out to the garage he points at the car and wants to sit in it....


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 7 2010, 10:50 AM~18759787
> *My son and your daughter a few weeks apart then... Ahora eres my Consuegro y tocayo !  :cheesy: ...They grow up fast huh... My son started walking this week....
> 
> He loves sitting in the drivers seat bro... Everytime i take him out to the garage he points at the car and wants to sit in it....
> ...


 :cheesy: tocayo yo no voy a pagar la voda! :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Another great day of progress, had a oil leak thought it was the front trans seal ended up playing tech traced it to oil pressure switch, replaced it retested all ok now. Messed with turn sigbals got them going replaced rear trans seal and threw some red paint on drive line. Hope to get underside of trunk done sunday but we will see what happens :biggrin: sounds fuckn awesome cant wait to take it down the back roads and see if it bites as hard as it barks


----------



## 81 cutdog (Sep 23, 2010)

nice ride


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Another good evening, got out of work at 5:30 came home kissed my girls and came out to play :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Oct 9 2010, 05:42 PM~18774132
> *Another good evening, got out of work at 5:30 came home kissed my girls and came out to play :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Must be nice G, ur right there minutes from all them bad ass cars! 







sprayed my kit today :cheesy:


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Oct 9 2010, 05:42 PM~18774132
> *Another good evening, got out of work at 5:30 came home kissed my girls and came out to play :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That's the way to do it IMPALAS it a family thing :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Oct 10 2010, 05:14 PM~18778071
> *Must be nice G, ur right there minutes from all them bad ass cars!
> 
> 
> ...


:worship:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Oct 10 2010, 03:14 PM~18778071
> *Must be nice G, ur right there minutes from all them bad ass cars!
> 
> 
> ...


What's up Luis..had a lot goin on this weekend..met up with SKIM, the Grinch, and Garageartguy..some cool as dudes...Met up with Westsiderider for a minute, he brought me some parts from Utah..Didn't go to the show, but saw some nice cars on the street  

This Ace is almost done, I bet it feels good huh?


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Oct 10 2010, 04:14 PM~18778071
> *Must be nice G, ur right there minutes from all them bad ass cars!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Oct 11 2010, 09:17 AM~18782604
> *What's up Luis..had a lot goin on this weekend..met up with SKIM, the Grinch, and Garageartguy..some cool as dudes...Met up with Westsiderider for a minute, he brought me some parts from Utah..Didn't go to the show, but saw some nice cars on the street
> 
> This Ace is almost done, I bet it feels good huh?
> *


Cool shit G, and got to meet up with people and got parts.....cant get better then that! It does feel good but still got a ways to go. Should be done by spring but we will see


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 11 2010, 06:45 AM~18781898
> *:worship:
> *


Que pasa tocayo, hay la llebamos slowly. Just takes long time when u do it yourself, familia comes 1st then we play :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

looking good almost there


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Oct 11 2010, 08:23 PM~18787409
> *looking good almost there
> *


Thanks bro, picked up some chinas myself, had the real shit and they f*#@% rusted so these will do.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie+Oct 11 2010, 03:22 PM~18784739-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are gonna look fresh on the bubbletop :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Oct 11 2010, 08:19 PM~18787944
> *Thanks bro, picked up some chinas myself, had the real shit and they f*#@% rusted so these will do.
> 
> 
> ...


They might be chinas..but they look good, and that's what counts! Just put some Deez knockoffs :0


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 13 2010, 06:04 PM~18803166
> *aqui nomas hechandole ganas. Got my front end all tore down. Gotta pick up my hoist from Dunk420 so i can yank out the 283 and start the good stuff ...PAINT !...
> Those are gonna look fresh on the bubbletop :thumbsup:
> *


Damn tocayo u dont fuck around! Check out my daughters 54


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Oct 13 2010, 07:50 PM~18804484
> *They might be chinas..but they look good, and that's what counts!  Just put some Deez knockoffs  :0
> *


Thats what i was thinking also, when u comin this way again bro?


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Oct 13 2010, 08:54 PM~18806237
> *Thats what i was thinking also, when u comin this way again bro?
> *


 :cheesy: 

Don't know man, Big JOe wants me to come out to Turlock, but the homies still tryin to get me out to Pomona and I don't even want to go there :0 

When I don't have the kids on the weekend I try to get some of this project done..Started to get DR GEE cuttin up on this '62 parts car finally..gettin the upper/lower trunk ready for the vert and the floor/rockers started... :wow:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Oct 13 2010, 10:38 PM~18806675
> *:cheesy:
> 
> Don't know man, Big JOe wants me to come out to Turlock, but the homies still tryin to get me out to Pomona and I don't even want to go there  :0
> ...


Turlock is cool, but its no pomona! Check out my old trokita sold it at pomona swap


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Oct 13 2010, 10:12 PM~18806946
> *Turlock is cool, but its no pomona!  Check out my old trokita sold it at pomona swap
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMMMMMMMMMMMN! That's a badass truck! Don't know about that Raiders sht, but hahaha....that's nice man. Why don't you and Joe take a short trip out here for 1 night..This is the time of year to come bro, best weather anywhere!


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Oct 14 2010, 09:57 AM~18809292
> *DAMMMMMMMMMMMMN!  That's a badass truck!  Don't know about that Raiders sht, but hahaha....that's nice man.  Why don't you and Joe take a short trip out here for 1 night..This is the time of year to come bro, best weather anywhere!
> *


you know im down bro but Luis works saturdays...........maybe he could take a day off one weekend and we could trailer the 61 :wow: take it down the vegas strip


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Oct 13 2010, 10:51 PM~18806189
> *Damn tocayo u dont fuck around!  Check out my daughters 54
> 
> 
> ...


man bro look at the excitement on her face .. PRICELESS :thumbsup:

Stroller looks clean Tocayo !


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 14 2010, 10:16 AM~18809443
> *man bro look at the excitement on her face .. PRICELESS :thumbsup:
> 
> Stroller looks clean Tocayo !
> *


I wanted to make sure she still fit, took her out and she started to cry!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Oct 14 2010, 12:49 PM~18810188
> *I wanted to make sure she still fit, took her out and she started to cry!
> *


pobrecita....  My son does the same thing.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 14 2010, 02:08 PM~18811233
> *pobrecita....    My son does the same thing.
> *


  Just gotta fine tune it now.


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Oct 13 2010, 11:12 PM~18806946
> *Turlock is cool, but its no pomona!  Check out my old trokita sold it at pomona swap
> 
> 
> ...


waz that the truck that waz built on the x frame? :dunno:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mattd_@Oct 17 2010, 04:38 PM~18834963
> *waz that the truck that waz built on the x frame?    :dunno:
> *


 :no:


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Oct 17 2010, 07:24 PM~18836461
> *:no:
> *


wrong truck.......


----------



## allpaid4 (Jun 22, 2009)

nice build ,cool shit


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

Where you at carnal :dunno:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NmE60_@Oct 19 2010, 12:47 PM~18852020
> *Where you at carnal :dunno:
> *


Been sick bro, feeln alot better now was out in garage just came in soon carnal this thing will be out on the road for the test drive, just gotta wire up the fan and bleed brakes. Pobre llanta bro me la voy acabar :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Was messing with the harness trimmed it up, snipped extra wires, installed the alternator, ran the wires to the fan and swapped out the battery cables. Want to run the og temp gauge gotta mess with that another night tho


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Oct 20 2010, 09:48 PM~18866875
> *
> 
> 
> ...


glad your feeling better ese  ............NICE love that engine shot


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie+Oct 19 2010, 11:44 PM~18857826-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aver cuando te pinta el Firewall mi Tocayo... :cheesy:


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

Aver cuando te pinta el Firewall mi Tocayo... :cheesy:
[/quote]

it rained last weekend bro or else we were going to do it sunday shooting for this sunday aver....hopefully no rain


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> Aver cuando te pinta el Firewall mi Tocayo... :cheesy:


it rained last weekend bro or else we were going to do it sunday shooting for this sunday aver....hopefully no rain
[/quote]

i know homie i'm just lighting a fire under Luis' for you....

I painted my firewall today :cheesy:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> it rained last weekend bro or else we were going to do it sunday shooting for this sunday aver....hopefully no rain


i know homie i'm just lighting a fire under Luis' for you....

I painted my firewall today :cheesy:
[/quote]
:biggrin: :cheesy: Estas pesado tocayo!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Oct 20 2010, 08:48 PM~18866875
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is a bad bubbletop bitch :wow: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Oct 21 2010, 06:02 PM~18874163
> *This is a bad bubbletop bitch  :wow:  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks gee! I was on the fence bout maybe trading it for a rag but decided to keep her bro, at least i know what i have this way :biggrin:  Time to get up early manana and pop in drive lune throw bench seat in it and maybe back her up out of garage and see if she moves :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Oct 23 2010, 09:23 PM~18890815
> *Thanks gee! I was on the fence bout maybe trading it for a rag but decided to keep her bro, at least i know what i have this way :biggrin:   Time to get up early manana and pop in drive lune throw bench seat in it and maybe back her up out of garage and see if she moves :cheesy:
> *


VIDEO !! :0


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 24 2010, 10:06 AM~18893522
> *VIDEO !! :0
> *


what Luis said


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Didnt get to test drive it, but did give her a new stance in the back, gotta do the front next.


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Oct 31 2010, 07:14 PM~18955230
> *Didnt get to test drive it, but did give her a new stance in the back, gotta do the front next.
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin love that picture...........TTT


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Perfect! really diggin the FI emblems...


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

lowered the front end :cheesy:


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Oct 31 2010, 06:14 PM~18955230
> *Didnt get to test drive it, but did give her a new stance in the back, gotta do the front next.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks bad bro


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Gato *****_@Nov 2 2010, 12:05 AM~18964772
> *Looks bad bro
> *


Gracias carnal,


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

And trunk is done! :biggrin:


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Nov 2 2010, 04:13 PM~18969526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Nov 2 2010, 04:13 PM~18969526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

hope these help!!
let me know if you need any others!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Nov 4 2010, 08:47 PM~18989702
> *hope these help!!
> let me know if you need any others!!
> 
> ...


GRACIAS BRO!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Nov 5 2010, 09:33 AM~18993831
> *GRACIAS BRO!
> *


sorry they were dark but I got home from work late!!
si ocupas mas dejame saber!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Nov 5 2010, 07:32 PM~18997698
> *sorry they were dark but I got home from work late!!
> si ocupas mas dejame saber!!
> 
> *


Think i got it, Gracias!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Rainy day so messed with the trunk today, color sanded and buffed


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Nov 7 2010, 12:15 PM~19008350
> *Rainy day so messed with the trunk today, color sanded and buffed
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good Luis! :cheesy:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Nov 7 2010, 01:15 PM~19008350
> *Rainy day so messed with the trunk today, color sanded and buffed
> 
> 
> ...



looks like your ready to roll


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Nov 7 2010, 02:15 PM~19008350
> *Rainy day so messed with the trunk today, color sanded and buffed
> 
> 
> ...


very nice luis did u paint the car


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks for the props, almost ready to roll, Yea david i sprayed it in the garage and back yard


----------



## 75HouseofGlass (Oct 1, 2008)

You are a very talented painter homie i wish i lived in your town you would have been painting my shit and i love the 61 impala thats my favorite year


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Nov 7 2010, 07:00 PM~19010332
> *Thanks for the props, almost ready to roll, Yea david i sprayed it in the garage and back yard
> *


nice bro didnt know u paint. right on


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah bro, cant fork out 4-8gs for body n paint, patience is paying off


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

To The TOP for the BUBBLE TOP


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NmE60_@Nov 10 2010, 02:02 PM~19034985
> *To The TOP for the BUBBLE TOP
> *



Hermanos!!!!!! Thinking about you fools in this 75 degree weather in SD. I'll cruise in your honor this Friday!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 10 2010, 06:28 PM~19036955
> *Hermanos!!!!!! Thinking about you fools in this 75 degree weather in SD.  I'll cruise in your honor this Friday!
> *


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

side glass is in :biggrin:


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Nov 16 2010, 08:43 AM~19081213
> *
> 
> 
> ...



To the TOp for thr BUbble ToP


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NmE60_@Nov 16 2010, 01:26 PM~19083226
> *To the TOp for thr BUbble ToP
> *



Hurry up Luis so Joe can get his done too! :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 16 2010, 02:17 PM~19083626
> *Hurry up Luis so Joe can get his done too!  :biggrin:
> *


Thats the goal! :biggrin:


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 16 2010, 02:17 PM~19083626
> *Hurry up Luis so Joe can get his done too!   :biggrin:
> *


sup X naw bro dont rush him i want to see his ride, well it already is, fukkin lookin chingo ..........im in no hurry.........im roll it in primer ese.......you know homie gets down so its worth the wait :h5:


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 10 2010, 06:28 PM~19036955
> *Hermanos!!!!!! Thinking about you fools in this 75 degree weather in SD.  I'll cruise in your honor this Friday!
> *


you gotta drive out here kick it bar b que with us roll out in sac to the yuba


----------



## EASTBAYALLDAY (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Nov 16 2010, 07:43 AM~19081213
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Lookin good Luis!!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NmE60_@Nov 16 2010, 07:02 PM~19086269
> *you gotta drive out here kick it bar b que with us roll out in sac to the yuba
> *



I'm going to drive the '61 out there! :0


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Gracias! Im in need of a track for the right rear glass looks like this!


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 19 2010, 06:07 PM~19113617
> *I'm going to drive the '61 out there!  :0
> *


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Its a bitch putting in the glass by yourself but im halfways there :biggrin: Straight garage build! :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Also installed the antennas did the left side also (not shown)


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## 47oldplymouth (Nov 20, 2004)

Cars Sick Bro, Keep up the good work!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 47oldplymouth_@Nov 24 2010, 01:08 PM~19153495
> *Cars Sick Bro, Keep up the good work!!
> *


Thanks,


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Finally got to the brakes, my pops helped me bleed em, my old lady helped me put in the bench seat as she scratched the passenger side rocker :happysad: but its gonna happen eventually so who better to scratch it then her :biggrin: oh and the best part slipped in driveline fired her up and come to find out shes stuck in reverse! Hahaha so just got in from garage messed with linkage got it figured out now.


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Nov 29 2010, 01:47 AM~19188130
> *Finally got to the brakes, my pops helped me bleed em, my old lady helped me put in the bench seat as she scratched the passenger side rocker :happysad: but its gonna happen eventually so who better to scratch it then her :biggrin: oh and the best part slipped in driveline fired her up and come to find out shes stuck in reverse! Hahaha so just got in from garage messed with linkage got it figured out now.
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Nov 29 2010, 12:47 AM~19188130
> *Finally got to the brakes, my pops helped me bleed em, my old lady helped me put in the bench seat as she scratched the passenger side rocker :happysad: but its gonna happen eventually so who better to scratch it then her :biggrin: oh and the best part slipped in driveline fired her up and come to find out shes stuck in reverse! Hahaha so just got in from garage messed with linkage got it figured out now.
> *


Sweet!! At least you figured it out and at least your old lady helps you :biggrin: hahaha


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Nov 29 2010, 12:25 PM~19190392
> *Sweet!!  At least you figured it out and at least your old lady helps you  :biggrin: hahaha
> *


Haha, yeah she helps me and buys me lil shit here and there for it :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

1st test drive today! :cheesy:


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Nov 29 2010, 02:01 PM~19191130
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Nov 29 2010, 04:01 PM~19191130
> *1st test drive today! :cheesy:
> *


 How did it go?? need new tires? :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by johner956_@Dec 9 2010, 12:13 PM~19283366
> *How did it go?? *


x2.. how'd she drive Luis?


----------



## Olds_racer (Mar 16, 2008)

Incredible work!! :thumbsup: 
Keep on the Garage grind, lookin DAMN good!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Gracias! Went very well still gotta fine tune shit but ive decided to go a different route. Sold oprions pulling tires off slapping 20n18 torque thrusts n throwing her on ebay. Gotta get me something with a retractable top or something with more curves :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Dec 9 2010, 11:21 PM~19289234
> *Gracias! Went very well still gotta fine tune shit but ive decided to go a different route. Sold oprions pulling tires off slapping 20n18 torque thrusts n throwing  her on ebay. Gotta get me something with a retractable top or something with more curves :biggrin:
> *


we're never satisfied huh... :biggrin: ... Lately i've been diggin those with more curves too....


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 10 2010, 08:06 AM~19291297
> *we're never satisfied huh... :biggrin: ... Lately i've been diggin those with more curves too....
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie+Dec 9 2010, 09:21 PM~19289234-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't get much better than a bubbletop...unless it's a rag :cheesy:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Dec 11 2010, 05:54 PM~19303100
> *It doesn't get much better than a bubbletop...unless it's a rag  :cheesy:
> *


Thanks bro, i just get bored with cars, drove it yesterday that was not boring :biggrin:


----------



## ImpalasYC (Apr 18, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Made new fuel rod, hooked up alternator. :biggrin:


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Dec 14 2010, 11:22 PM~19330242
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Dont know what way to go


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Or...


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Dec 14 2010, 11:40 PM~19330400
> *Dont know what way to go
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: this looks BAD but other rims look cool to


----------



## 1940chevy (Jun 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Dec 14 2010, 11:40 PM~19330400
> *Dont know what way to go
> 
> 
> ...



This is the way to go wires all day.......... :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

I think both styles look good Tocayo... Wires to cruise and Torq's to sell.....


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 16 2010, 02:17 PM~19344602
> *I think both styles look good Tocayo... Wires to cruise and Torq's to sell.....
> *


EXACTLY! GREAT MINDS THINK ALIKE :biggrin:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

Looking Good


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Dec 16 2010, 09:11 PM~19348095
> *Looking Good
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1940chevy_@Dec 16 2010, 10:48 AM~19343058
> *This is the way to go wires all day.......... :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: X59..... :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by S.J convrt59_@Dec 16 2010, 11:16 PM~19349322
> *:yes: X59.....  :biggrin:
> *


Tires came in today :biggrin: waiting on knock offs to come in


----------



## BAYLIFEDUECE (Apr 22, 2008)

Keep it with the wires


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Dec 14 2010, 10:40 PM~19330400
> *Dont know what way to go
> 
> 
> ...


Sup bro, she looks hot :biggrin:


----------



## 65impalasfounder (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Oct 31 2010, 06:14 PM~18955230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MY FAVORITE IS WITH THE HUBCAPS, LOOKS FIRME! BUT THATS JUST MY OPINION! I LIKE IT WITH THE WIRES TOO!  ANYWAY YOU CHOOSE TO ROLL, THE RIDE IS BAD!


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

just went through your entire build. you did a great job on this car homie :thumbsup: still cant believe it was completely built in your garage...


go with the wires :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

U guys talked me into it :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Dec 18 2010, 10:05 AM~19360508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Dec 18 2010, 10:05 AM~19360508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tu sabes that there is no convincing there!!!
esta en tu sangre !!


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Dec 18 2010, 11:05 AM~19360508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Dec 18 2010, 06:21 PM~19363131
> *tu sabes that there is no convincing there!!!
> esta en tu sangre !!
> 
> *


Y SI! :biggrin:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice ass 61... :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mabeg_@Dec 20 2010, 09:15 PM~19380161
> *Nice ass 61...  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro, yours is off the hook as well! :cheesy:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Well iy was time for a little change the vette valve covers werent doing it for me, added a lil billet touch :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY (Jan 25, 2009)

damn nice ride! what kind of computer & harness are you useing?


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYWHITEBOY_@Dec 21 2010, 11:13 PM~19390686
> *damn nice ride! what kind of computer & harness are you useing?
> *


Thanks! 90-92 painless harness and a chevy beretta ecm with the vette chip, RUNS GREAT! :biggrin:


----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Dec 21 2010, 10:45 PM~19391041
> *Thanks! 90-92 painless harness and a chevy beretta ecm with the vette chip, RUNS GREAT! :biggrin:
> *


did you have to get the chip burned and reprogrammed? damn looking nice loco!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79cutsupreme_@Dec 22 2010, 10:39 AM~19393534
> *did you have to get the chip burned and reprogrammed? damn looking nice loco!
> *


Yes, found a GM Rep from Nor cal took it to him took bout 30 min deleted some garbage, took off vats, adjusted fan control and on my way home. :biggrin:


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Dec 21 2010, 09:10 PM~19389452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Well I'm not into the fuel injected enginez, but GOD DAM........... It soundz like a new V8 off the chevy lot............... Good job :thumbsup: Keep her for at least 1 year.......... :biggrin:


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Dec 21 2010, 11:45 PM~19391041
> *Thanks! 90-92 painless harness and a chevy beretta ecm with the vette chip, RUNS GREAT! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mattd_@Dec 22 2010, 06:37 PM~19397452
> *Well I'm not into the fuel injected enginez,  but GOD DAM...........  It soundz like a new V8 off the chevy lot...............  Good job :thumbsup:  Keep her for at least 1 year.......... :biggrin:
> *


SURE DOES! :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

I like it! :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Dec 22 2010, 09:48 PM~19399758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x61


----------



## 14ROMEO (May 2, 2010)

I saw a silver white combo out on a country road for sale not too long ago man is this a clean body style.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 14ROMEO_@Dec 24 2010, 04:21 AM~19409582
> *I saw a silver white combo out on a country road for sale not too long ago man is this a clean body style.
> *


AWESOME BODY STYLE! LOOKS GOOD LOW-RIDER, LOW-RODDER, AND ALL OG :cheesy:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## LCWARRIOR (May 4, 2009)

NICE ASS CAR LUIS!! WISH I HAD THE TALENT YOU DO. CONGRATS ON THE BUILD LOOKS GOOD! :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LCWARRIOR_@Dec 27 2010, 12:32 AM~19429001
> *NICE ASS CAR LUIS!! WISH I HAD THE TALENT YOU DO. CONGRATS ON THE BUILD LOOKS GOOD! :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


GRACIAS STEVE! CON PACENCIA SE HACE BRO :biggrin:


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Dec 24 2010, 09:10 PM~19414934
> *AWESOME BODY STYLE! LOOKS GOOD LOW-RIDER, LOW-RODDER, AND ALL OG :cheesy:
> *


----------



## 1940chevy (Jun 4, 2008)

Pics dont do this car any justice saw it in person and heard the engine running
Nice ass ride lot of time and patience nice job ........ :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Dec 26 2010, 05:35 PM~19425456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

CLEAN 61 :thumbsup:


----------



## chubbson20s (Aug 17, 2006)

looking great


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

GRACIAS FOR ALL POSOTIVE COMMENTS :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

ohhh yes


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY (Jan 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Dec 22 2010, 02:06 PM~19394669
> *Yes, found a GM Rep from Nor cal took it to him took bout 30 min deleted some garbage, took off vats, adjusted fan control and on my way home. :biggrin:
> *


Mark Romans????


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 14ROMEO_@Dec 24 2010, 07:21 AM~19409582
> *I saw a silver white combo out on a country road for sale not too long ago man is this a clean body style.
> *


Horrible body style, buy it and I will trade you my 64 for it.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Dec 31 2010, 07:08 PM~19470884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Gracias carnal, HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL MY LAYITLOW FAMILIA


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Been working on suspension double checking todo, added kyb shocks, getting ready!! :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

New plates


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYWHITEBOY_@Dec 31 2010, 05:49 PM~19470342
> *Mark Romans????
> *


Mark is his first name! Not sure his last but lives in Rocklin cool ass dude!!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Dec 31 2010, 08:23 PM~19471834
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Put that other scallop on and call it a new year :cheesy: !! Looks good Luis!!


----------



## hotspot_65 (Mar 15, 2006)

Lookin good Luis,its come a long way from what it was :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY (Jan 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Dec 31 2010, 10:28 PM~19471860
> *Mark is his first name! Not sure his last but lives in Rocklin cool ass dude!!
> *


yeah thats him, you had the right man do the job :biggrin: . your car is beautiful, i keep checkin in and it keeps gettin better! good work and happy new year!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

lookin good tocayo


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

wonder what that rag 60 gonna come out like


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

:biggrin: Its been hella cold havnt done much, just waiting on some good weather for more progress. Thanks for all props


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

> Been working on suspension double checking todo, addedgetting ready!! :biggrin:
> </span></span>


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> > Been working on suspension double checking todo, addedgetting ready!! :biggrin:
> > </span></span>
> 
> 
> :0 if it was a,bomb id juice it 4 batteries 2 pumps :biggrin:


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 1 2011, 11:09 PM~19479101
> *wonder what that rag 60 gonna come out like
> *


 :wow: ONE BAD MUTHAFUKR AFTER THE HOMIE LUIS LAYS THE TOUCH :thumbsup: TU SABES :werd: :yes: :h5: :420:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NmE60_@Jan 4 2011, 12:31 AM~19497699
> *:wow: ONE BAD MUTHAFUKR AFTER THE HOMIE LUIS LAYS THE TOUCH :thumbsup: TU SABES :werd:  :yes:  :h5:  :420:
> *


That fucker is bad ass as is homie, it will be even better after that 348 makes it home


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Tocayo,

we might be in Turlock come June for the annual layitlow Picnic


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 4 2011, 09:12 AM~19499243
> *Tocayo,
> 
> we might be in Turlock come June for the annual layitlow Picnic
> *


 :cheesy: whats the date bro para ir :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jan 4 2011, 12:13 PM~19499999
> *:cheesy: whats the date bro para ir :biggrin:
> *



June 25th...Donelly Park


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 4 2011, 12:04 PM~19500389
> *June 25th...Donelly Park
> *


Chingon bro, hay nos vemos bring Gee :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jan 4 2011, 10:23 PM~19507556
> *Chingon bro, hay nos vemos bring Gee :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie+Jan 5 2011, 12:23 AM~19507556-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jan 5 2011, 03:32 PM~19512446
> *:wow:
> *


YOU KNOW YOU GOT A HOME AT THE PAD FOOL BOTH OF YOU SO DONT TRIP COME OUT KICK IT WITH YOUR BOY


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NmE60_@Jan 6 2011, 12:27 PM~19522039
> *YOU KNOW YOU GOT A HOME AT THE PAD FOOL BOTH OF YOU SO DONT TRIP COME OUT KICK IT WITH YOUR BOY
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Found this radiator cap on ebay :cheesy:


----------



## BALLANTYNE (Feb 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Dec 31 2010, 10:16 PM~19471782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This car looks sick on wires
Do your skirts fit with the 13's?
I know it can be different from car to car...


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BALLANTYNE_@Jan 7 2011, 12:16 AM~19528195
> *This car looks sick on wires
> Do your skirts fit with the 13's?
> I know it can be different from car to car...
> *


Thanks bro, they do but i need to get an adjustable panhard bar. Zeniths n daytons work gooder :biggrin: mine are chinas


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

looks good luis ! the 61 rag would of look better ! jk looks good homie!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Jan 8 2011, 04:01 AM~19538233
> *looks good luis ! the 61 rag would of look better ! jk  looks good homie!
> *


True! Just not ready to do another full restoration anytime soon. But if you dont want it ill take ur rag :biggrin:


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Beautiful Car, Clean Build, :thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TKeeby79_@Jan 12 2011, 12:10 PM~19575441
> *Beautiful Car, Clean Build,  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jan 8 2011, 03:26 PM~19541851
> *True! Just  not ready to do another full restoration anytime soon. But if you dont want it ill take ur rag :biggrin:
> *


You will be once you sell this bitch and get a rag! :biggrin: :scrutinize:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jan 13 2011, 09:08 PM~19591485
> *You will be once you sell this bitch and get a rag!  :biggrin:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :0 yeah guess u are right! Pulled the spokes off slapped on the whites taking it to the exhaust shop monday morning :biggrin:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

looking good :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jan 13 2011, 10:48 PM~19593426
> *:0 yeah guess u are right! Pulled the spokes off slapped on the whites taking it to the exhaust shop monday morning :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Aligned and ready for the real test drive! :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## sp1963 (Aug 15, 2008)

TTT for 61's


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Bad news trans went out today, so ive decided to go a different route and replace it with a turbo 350 instead. Getting rebuilt hope i get it back by the weekend. :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jan 25 2011, 09:37 PM~19699440
> *Bad news trans went out today, so ive decided to go a different route and replace it with a turbo 350 instead. Getting rebuilt hope i get it back by the weekend. :cheesy:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Que pasa GEE! Hows the new pad?


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jan 26 2011, 07:59 PM~19708001
> *Que pasa GEE! Hows the new pad?
> *


It's cool, an older house, big yard, extra rooms, pool ...lots of room for impalas :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jan 27 2011, 12:59 PM~19713245
> *It's cool, an older house, big yard, extra rooms, pool ...lots of room for impalas  :biggrin:
> *



for out of town guests i hope :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 27 2011, 12:20 PM~19713407
> *for out of town guests i hope  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Jan 27 2011, 11:20 AM~19713407-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know it! :cheesy:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

had to take 3 columns apart to make 1 work, goodies here just waiting on trans :cheesy:


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

ey bro how much did you pay for the dipstick?


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Jan 29 2011, 09:25 PM~19733792
> *ey bro how much did you pay for the dipstick?
> *


Got it thru summit think 85.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jan 30 2011, 03:49 PM~19738829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Install it manana


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Feb 4 2011, 08:14 PM~19791770
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Feb 4 2011, 10:14 PM~19791770
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Feb 3 2011, 04:12 PM~19779062
> *
> 
> 
> ...



diggin the mural on the tranny :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 10 2011, 12:53 PM~19836832
> *diggin the mural on the tranny  :biggrin:
> *


Haha, no mames tocayo :biggrin: just waiting on trans cooler to arrive test drive soon


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Feb 10 2011, 03:36 PM~19837519
> *Haha, no mames tocayo :biggrin: *



:roflmao:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Feb 3 2011, 02:12 PM~19779062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Chiney!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 10 2011, 11:53 AM~19836832
> *diggin the mural on the tranny  :biggrin:
> *


That's some OG shit right there !


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Still waiting on trans cooler, ebay sucks! Went to a swapmeet this am picked up a trike for my daughter and some goodies for myself :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Feb 13 2011, 07:27 PM~19861731
> *Still waiting on trans cooler, ebay sucks! Went to a swapmeet this am picked up a trike for my daughter and some goodies for myself :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

trans cooler finally made it, also picked up some old skool roadstars. Tires gotta go and 2 ways on the way


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

No Dues....
:dunno:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mattd_@Feb 16 2011, 09:48 PM~19889767
> *No Dues....
> :dunno:
> *


 :0 :buttkick:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Feb 18 2011, 05:17 PM~19904067
> *:0  :buttkick:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Feb 18 2011, 04:34 PM~19904175
> *:biggrin:
> *


I see a bubbletop in my near future :cheesy:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Feb 18 2011, 05:35 PM~19904180
> *I see a bubbletop in my near future  :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: are u buying mine?? Its automatic now!


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Feb 18 2011, 05:17 PM~19904067
> *:0  :buttkick:
> *


 :buttkick: :drama: :biggrin:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mattd_@Feb 16 2011, 10:48 PM~19889767
> *No Dues....
> :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

TTT..


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks for the bump, seats gettn dropped off wednesday at shop then goes in for rest of interior and some tunes


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Feb 28 2011, 08:05 PM~19983967
> *Thanks for the bump, seats gettn dropped off wednesday at shop then goes in for rest of interior and some tunes
> *


wAZ UP fOOOOO........ :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mattd_@Mar 1 2011, 10:32 PM~19994507
> *wAZ UP fOOOOO........ :biggrin:
> *


Nothin much, trying to get car done on what little time i have. Ur frame came out very nice


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## brayz (May 21, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Seats are done, going in for headliner wed


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Luis! I need the Diagram of the Steering Colum. Do you have it? Thanks! 



Xavier


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Mar 7 2011, 03:19 PM~20037047
> *Seats are done, going in for headliner wed
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Mar 6 2011, 07:08 PM~20030786
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jan 13 2011, 10:48 PM~19593426
> *:0 yeah guess u are right! Pulled the spokes off slapped on the whites taking it to the exhaust shop monday morning :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


YOUR 61 IS BADASS MUCH PROPS HOMIE :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

To The Top For The Bubble Top..................


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Getting headliner n package tray n carpet installed as we speak  :biggrin:


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Mar 9 2011, 01:55 PM~20051797
> *Getting headliner n package tray n carpet installed as we speak   :biggrin:
> *


 :fool2:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NmE60_@Mar 9 2011, 05:27 PM~20053244
> *:fool2:
> *










Cool pic my nephew took this evening at shop.


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Mar 9 2011, 09:04 PM~20055069
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Mar 6 2011, 07:08 PM~20030786
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## impala_ss_1964 (Dec 19, 2010)

ttt


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

super nice build bro


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Mar 11 2011, 06:15 AM~20066054
> *super nice build bro
> *


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Mar 2 2011, 12:16 AM~19995156
> *Nothin much, trying to get car done on what little time i have. Ur frame came out very nice
> *


Thankz, I can't wait to be at the stage ur in, Lookin good.........


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Lookin Good!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

damn that car is just clean as hell


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Luis, we still on for the trade for my vert '64? :wow:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Mar 29 2011, 09:56 AM~20209366
> *Lookin Good!
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Mar 29 2011, 10:34 AM~20209731
> *Luis, we still on for the trade for my vert '64?  :wow:
> *


The day u get tired of ur rag, come drop it off at my pad  :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

damn Tocayo.. Pura calidad !


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Mar 29 2011, 09:41 AM~20209829
> *The day u get tired of ur rag, come drop it off at my pad   :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 































:wow:


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Just picked up a Bubble Top and your my inspiration!! Any pointers or advice?


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TKeeby79_@Mar 29 2011, 12:32 PM~20210773
> *Just picked up a Bubble Top and your my inspiration!! Any pointers or advice?
> *


U making a build thread?? Post up pics. Just take your time and dont cut corners they will haunt you later


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 29 2011, 10:44 AM~20209863
> *damn Tocayo.. Pura calidad !
> *


Getting it ready for picnic in Turlock, u are coming que no tocayo?


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Mar 29 2011, 08:55 PM~20214970
> *Getting it ready for picnic in Turlock, u are coming que no tocayo?
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Mar 30 2011, 08:05 PM~20223047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Registered and ready to roll!!


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Mar 30 2011, 07:05 PM~20223047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN...... :thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

steering wheel is done. Hood is stripped and epoxied


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

let it sit til sunday and begin bodywork


----------



## $piff (Oct 10, 2006)

Damn that's a bad mothafucka I see you took advantage of finally having good weather


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $piff_@Mar 31 2011, 04:32 PM~20229744
> *Damn that's a bad mothafucka I see you took advantage of finally having good weather
> *


The day was perfect and was my day off.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Apr 1 2011, 06:59 AM~20234908
> *The day was perfect and was my day off.
> *


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Mar 29 2011, 06:36 PM~20212098
> *U making a build thread?? Post up pics. Just take your time and dont cut corners they will haunt you later
> *


I will start a build topic in a few months, I just picked up the car and am on the hunt for sheet metal(front fenders, rear quarters and rockers). Once all is collected the car will be blasted and my build will begin. Def not looking to cut corners or rush my build. Thanks and keep up a bad ass build.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Mar 30 2011, 08:05 PM~20223047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


y el kit que pedo? :0 :wow:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Apr 2 2011, 01:00 AM~20241227
> *y el kit que pedo? :0  :wow:
> *


Es que no estoy 100% seguro si me voy a quedar con el, if i do then i will get another


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Mar 30 2011, 08:05 PM~20223047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

MAN OH MAN BRO SOME KINDA WORK HERE ON THIS RANFLA A YOURS........KEEP IT UP AN THANKS FOR IMPUTE ON MY LIL TROKITA.......THIS IMP OF YOURS IS NEXT LEVEL........


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHRKNDCE_@Apr 2 2011, 07:57 PM~20244726
> *MAN OH MAN BRO SOME KINDA WORK HERE ON THIS RANFLA A YOURS........KEEP IT UP AN THANKS FOR IMPUTE ON MY LIL TROKITA.......THIS IMP OF YOURS IS NEXT LEVEL........
> *


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

finally got my trim back. :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

hey bro do u have any pics of the shifter set up so i can get a good idea, plz and thx


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Mar 29 2011, 10:55 PM~20214970
> *Getting it ready for picnic in Turlock, u are coming que no tocayo?
> *


en eso estamos bro. Aver si se puede.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 6 2011, 11:49 AM~20274122
> *en eso estamos bro. Aver si se puede.
> *


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

I need opinions would something like this be appropiate for this car?


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

go for it


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Apr 7 2011, 04:08 PM~20284526
> *I need opinions would something like this be appropiate for this car?
> 
> 
> ...


no not all all..However it would be very appropriate for my 62. :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

super clean ass car bro


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Apr 7 2011, 03:08 PM~20284526
> *I need opinions would something like this be appropiate for this car?
> 
> 
> ...


sabes lo que es appropiate for your car LUIS!!!!





lo que a ti te guste homie !!
:biggrin:
.....!!! and the rest es puro !!~~EXCANDALOW~~!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Apr 9 2011, 02:32 PM~20298617
> *super clean ass car bro
> *


U should sponsor me a set of those super nice 72s u sell with some 520s :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Apr 10 2011, 02:13 AM~20302160
> *:biggrin:
> sabes lo que es appropiate for your car LUIS!!!!
> lo que a ti te guste homie !!
> ...


ES TODO !!


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 9 2011, 05:59 AM~20296491
> *no not all all..However it would be very appropriate for my 62.  :biggrin:
> *


Well either way i took that pic from diff thread,but i did pick up some clean ass mcleans caps should be in. Ive been in san diego since sat am, got to kick it for bit with X-MAN, took my family to the zoo today. Manana were going to classic ind or car shop either way getting some stuff :biggrin:


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

TTT, One Bad Azz Build..


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Apr 11 2011, 12:28 AM~20308960
> *Well either way i took that pic from diff thread,but i did pick up some clean ass mcleans caps should be in. Ive been in san diego since sat am, got to kick it for bit with X-MAN, took my family to the zoo today. Manana were going to classic ind or car shop either way getting some stuff :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

SHE APPROVES!


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Apr 7 2011, 03:08 PM~20284526
> *I need opinions would something like this be appropiate for this car?
> 
> 
> ...











take those tires put them on here :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Apr 23 2011, 11:58 PM~20406522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice Z's


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Apr 23 2011, 11:58 PM~20406522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I agree!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Heading to exhaust shop in the morning. Pipes out the sides behind tires


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Apr 26 2011, 11:01 PM~20429502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin real nice Luis! Glad you are goin OG style with the pipes! :wow:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie+Apr 27 2011, 01:01 AM~20429502-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


agreed


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

NICEEEEEEE ToTheTop FOR THE BUB TOP


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Took advantage of today sprayed the rear valances, skirts and wiper cowl.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Apr 27 2011, 10:36 PM~20436490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :0


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Apr 26 2011, 11:56 PM~20429486
> *I agree!
> *


disagree :biggrin: 
mucho rojo!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Apr 27 2011, 12:01 AM~20429502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


esta chingon!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Apr 28 2011, 01:23 PM~20440810
> *disagree :biggrin:
> mucho rojo!!!
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin: sold my rims maybe ill save it towards air conditioning :cheesy:


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Apr 27 2011, 02:01 AM~20429502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Dam your Ride is Tight....


----------



## vegASS (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Apr 27 2011, 08:23 AM~20430760
> *Lookin real nice Luis!  Glad you are goin OG style with the pipes!  :wow:
> *










best he could do with pipes, rear calipers make it hard for pipes


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@May 13 2011, 02:51 PM~20547516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## $piff (Oct 10, 2006)

You takin it to the show in yuba tomorrow? BTW loving the car


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@May 13 2011, 05:51 PM~20547516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Looks Good


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $piff_@May 13 2011, 05:23 PM~20548037
> *You takin it to the show in yuba tomorrow? BTW loving the car
> *


I gotta work late but its still not done yet so no shows til its completed.   but im always down for a cruise afterwards :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@May 13 2011, 07:35 PM~20548390
> *I gotta work late but its still not done yet so no shows til its completed.     but im always down for a cruise afterwards :cheesy:
> *


Exhaust came out good Luis. :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Apr 21 2011, 07:33 PM~20392796
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@May 13 2011, 03:51 PM~20547516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Got hubcaps polished thanks to X-MAN!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Belts are in


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 13 2011, 08:50 PM~20549163
> *Exhaust came out good Luis. :thumbsup:
> *


Gracias tocayo, hushpowers sound ....... CHINGONES!


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Bump for the Cleanest Bubble Top on LIL.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TKeeby79_@May 19 2011, 06:14 AM~20584110
> *Bump for the Cleanest Bubble Top on LIL.
> *


agreed !...


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TKeeby79_@May 19 2011, 05:14 AM~20584110
> *Bump for the Cleanest Bubble Top on LIL.
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

Shes lookin SEXY homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

i need some of these!!! caps!!


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TKeeby79_@May 19 2011, 05:14 AM~20584110
> *Bump for the Cleanest Bubble Top on LIL.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@May 19 2011, 11:55 AM~20586103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thought you would have some spinners, you have an awesome hubcap collection!


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@May 18 2011, 10:38 PM~20582945
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks sweet homie


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@May 19 2011, 04:11 PM~20587836
> *looks sweet homie
> *


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

just bbq'd took it out for a sunday evening spin having a beer listening to oldies...........Life Is Great


----------



## $piff (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@May 22 2011, 09:14 PM~20607153
> *
> 
> 
> ...


New wallpaper


----------



## $piff (Oct 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@May 22 2011, 08:14 PM~20607153
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Luis..I like them wide whites


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@May 22 2011, 10:14 PM~20607153
> *
> 
> 
> ...


aver si nos hechamos unas fajitas y frescas next month homie. I found roudtrip tickets for $370, but i'm having a hard time convincing the wife i need to go. We're going to Key West in July for 2 weeks for she's counting every dime and penny. I think what i'm going to do is make a decision a few days before the picnic. Hopefully i can find a flight for under $200 rt.


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@May 22 2011, 11:14 PM~20607153
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Life is sure good for you Enjoy you deserve it, one day I will be living good when my Bubble Top is as clean as yours(Hopefully)..


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@May 22 2011, 09:14 PM~20607153
> * just bbq'd took it out for a listening to oldies...........Life Is Great [/u]
> *



QUE MAS QUIERES HOMIE!!
ESTA CHINGON!!
GANGSTA RIGHT HERE!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 23 2011, 10:54 AM~20610436
> *aver si nos hechamos unas fajitas y frescas next month homie. I found roudtrip tickets for $370, but i'm having a hard time convincing the wife i need to go. We're going to Key West in July for 2 weeks for she's counting every dime and penny. I think what i'm going to do is make a decision a few days before the picnic. Hopefully i can find a flight for under $200 rt.
> *


Would be cool tocayo!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TKeeby79_@May 23 2011, 11:04 AM~20610487
> *Life is sure good for you Enjoy you deserve it, one day I will be living good when my Bubble Top is as clean as yours(Hopefully)..
> *


Your bubble will come out cleaner bro, take ur time dont rush things and it will pay off


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

she looks real good luis !


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@May 26 2011, 03:05 PM~20634912
> *she looks real good luis !
> *


Thanks Homie! U have a solid 63 if you ever get tired of it come drop her off ill take real good care of her :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@May 26 2011, 09:53 PM~20638498
> *Thanks Homie! U have a solid 63 if you ever get tired of it come  drop her off ill take real good care of her :biggrin:
> *


You ain't ready for a drop!! :0


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@May 27 2011, 08:08 AM~20639898
> *You ain't ready for a drop!!  :0
> *


Id trade my bubble for the RIGHT drop :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@May 27 2011, 08:57 AM~20640481
> *Id trade my bubble for the RIGHT drop :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@May 27 2011, 10:09 AM~20640550
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Damn G u got everything FOR SALE! :wow:


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: wow bro beautiful ride.......great job.....


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@May 27 2011, 09:19 AM~20640600
> *Damn G u got everything FOR SALE! :wow:
> *


errrrrrrthing is always for sale :biggrin: I'm gonna put in some work on the 64 this weekend.


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@May 26 2011, 10:53 PM~20638498
> *Thanks Homie! U have a solid 63 if you ever get tired of it come  drop her off ill take real good care of her :biggrin:
> *


i heard that ...i just want to roll in a hurry all the time ...but i just got word on my fedi ...sooo she's going to get a face lift soon ! :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@May 28 2011, 02:04 AM~20645486
> *i heard that ...i just want to roll in a hurry all the time ...but i just got word on my fedi ...sooo she's going to get a face lift soon  ! :biggrin:
> *


Nice bro!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Took a sunday evening cruise around the sutter buttes yesterday, gonna list impala on ebay as soon as i finish hood and front valances. Time to split ways.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


>


Nice foo!! Now stop paintin cars red


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

tpimuncie said:


>


esta chingon luis!!!
let me know when you start searching ill help you find a rag!!


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

tpimuncie said:


>


 :worship: Baddest 61 I have seen!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Quiero una bombita bro 49-50 chevy,i wanna cur it and throw in 2 pumps 4 batteries, y un Kandy!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

it always looks straight til u start blocking haha!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Xtreme primer is pretty badass shit!


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

tpimuncie said:


> Quiero una bombita bro 49-50 chevy,i wanna cur it and throw in 2 pumps 4 batteries, y un Kandy!


42-48 fleetline homie GANGSTA !!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> 42-48 fleetline homie GANGSTA !!


:wow:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

bottom side is done, well sunday i will spray top.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

damn bro the ace is looking sexy as hell... I want an ace lol


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

tpimuncie said:


> U should sponsor me a set of those super nice 72s u sell with some 520s :biggrin:


if i could i would homie,


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

ok, how about this, i sponsor you with a set of daytons and 520s and you sponsor me with a paint job:biggrin::cheesy:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I really like your build! I hope to have my 61 to look like yours one day! I just need to learn how to do body work, paint, and everything else! lol!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

E.C. ROLO said:


> damn bro the ace is looking sexy as hell... I want an ace lol


U will just sell it haha


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Freaky tales you live too far away or id consider it, crash 64 you can do it!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

sprayed hood was a little too warm but its not gonna get any cooler anytime soon.


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

tpimuncie said:


> sprayed hood was a little too warm but its not gonna get any cooler anytime soon.


 looking nice homie, looking real nice. and hey, i can take it to you and drop it off. imagine a 61 rag and a bt parked next to each other. the before and after version


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

FREAKY TALES said:


> looking nice homie, looking real nice. and hey, i can take it to you and drop it off. imagine a 61 rag and a bt parked next to each other. the before and after version


 Thanks, but at the moment there is my bros 61 sitting in the garage


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

tpimuncie said:


> Thanks, but at the moment there is my bros 61 sitting in the garage


nice!!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

FREAKY TALES said:


> nice!!!


So whats up with your rag? Post a pic or pm me a pic if you dont mind


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> sprayed hood was a little too warm but its not gonna get any cooler anytime soon.


that sht ain't hot over there!


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

tpimuncie said:


> Thanks, but at the moment there is my bros 61 sitting in the garage


:0:0:0:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

CHUCC said:


> :0:0:0:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Chevrolet-Impal...1254476?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item27bc34154c


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

tpimuncie said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Chevrolet-Impal...1254476?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item27bc34154c


Wow, Say it aint so! Good Luck with your sale. Whats next for you Homie?


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

TKeeby79 said:


> Wow, Say it aint so! Good Luck with your sale. Whats next for you Homie?


 Yes its up for grabs, depends if meets the reserve then its gone 6 days left so we will see. Thinking something in the 40's ive been wanting something to lift and possibly kandy out but we will see.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

looks good....did it sell


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

I pulled it off ebay, got a potential buyer we will see if he comes thru, if not ill just cruise it!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

tpimuncie said:


> Thanks, but at the moment there is my bros 61 sitting in the garage


pics of the carnal 61??


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

tpimuncie said:


> I pulled it off ebay, got a *potential buyer* we will see if he comes thru, if not ill just cruise it!


dddaaauuuuuummm


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> pics of the carnal 61??










only one i got right now, aqui ando en sf


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

decided to just keep it gonna save up for some desirable options this fall and install during winter. This pic was taken on the 4th right before our family bbq


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> decided to just keep it gonna save up for some desirable options this fall and install during winter. This pic was taken on the 4th right before our family bbq


Good sht bro, I'm glad you are keeping this ACE!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Mr Gee said:


> Good sht bro, I'm glad you are keeping this ACE!


Agreed !


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Gracias! Working on getting some goodies homeboy nme60 trying to hook it up!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> Gracias! Working on getting some goodies homeboy* nme60* trying to hook it up!


:buttkick:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Mr Gee said:


> :buttkick:


Some goodies coming soooooon!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

tpimuncie said:


>


bad ASS!!


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Sorry the sale sale didnt go through, But at least you still rollin one Clean Bubble Top!! So life is still good.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


>


:fool2::boink:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

TKeeby79 said:


> Sorry the sale sale didnt go through, But at least you still rollin one Clean Bubble Top!! So life is still good.


Hahaha yeah brother gettn me some rockers for it and maybe a kit wheel by spring


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

tpimuncie said:


>


que paso


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

tpimuncie said:


> no wonder i didnt run into you :naughty: nice pics


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


>


VATO tryin to FLOSS!!


----------



## fleethood81 (Jul 19, 2011)

wow !! nice


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Gracias! I had a timing cover oil leak anykind of leaks bug me so took it apart, assembled back together now were ready to roll again!! Got some new shoes coming in a few weeks, ill post pics when theyre on


----------



## goodride55 (Jun 26, 2011)

that is a super nice 61 man i love it good job on all the work and keeping it OG good choice .


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks, I like simple detailed cars not into stripes and all that crazy stuff.


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Lost my skirt somewhere in the bayarea if anyone has one or a set pm me.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> Lost my skirt somewhere in the bayarea if anyone has one or a set pm me.


I got that bitch and hung it in my garage !!


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

que onda luis thanks for riding that badd ass 61 to our carnitas fest glad you made it out there and back home safe.............that skirt is like getting some wristbands from michael jordan homie ya no la vas a ver............:biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

lupe said:


> que onda luis thanks for riding that badd ass 61 to our carnitas fest glad you made it out there and back home safe.............that skirt is like getting some wristbands from michael jordan homie ya no la vas a ver............:biggrin:


 Im glad i went! Had a blast, the drive was BEAUTIFUL! I already ordered a set of skirts, rims, rockers just put in some 3 way 6's gotta keep up to standards que no?!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

tpimuncie said:


> Im glad i went! Had a blast, the drive was BEAUTIFUL!
> 
> 
> > * I already ordered a set of skirts, rims, rockers *
> ...


must be nice
:biggrin:


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

Whats the story on the custom plates? How'd you pull that off?




tpimuncie said:


> :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

AGUILAR3 said:


> Whats the story on the custom plates? How'd you pull that off?


se dise el pecado pero no el pecador!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> se dise el pecado pero no el pecador!!!:biggrin:


 Muy bien dicho compa!


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

EXCANDALOW said:


> must be nice
> :biggrin:


Hoylo!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

RagTreySS said:


> Hoylo!!


*No Shit HUH!! 
*57 Rag! 59 Rag! 61 Rag!!


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

tpimuncie said:


> *No Shit HUH!!
> *57 Rag! 59 Rag! 61 Rag!!


I know, he could be a 1 man car club if he wanted.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

Your YOM plates are the icing on the cake :thumbsup: One thing I hate seeing is classic cars sporting new plates.




> Whats the story on the custom plates? How'd you pull that off?
> 
> 
> EXCANDALOW said:
> ...


:rimshot:





Just wondering if they still did it the same way.

(Order Vanity plates, order fake custom plates with legal Vanity plate # then pass them off as originals.)


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

AGUILAR3 said:


> Your YOM plates are the icing on the cake :thumbsup: One thing I hate seeing is classic cars sporting new plates.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:naughty:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

RagTreySS said:


> I know, he could be a 1 man car club if he wanted.


COMO THE RAMIREZ FAMILIA CC ..
HUH!!:thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> COMO THE RAMIREZ FAMILIA CC ..
> HUH!!:thumbsup:


kinda pero nosotros tenemos 4 carros pero somos 4 duenos compa!! 
all i can say bout your status is .............................:worship::worship:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

tpimuncie said:


> kinda pero nosotros tenemos 4 carros pero somos 4 dueños compa!!
> all i can say bout your status is .............................:worship::worship:


i GOT THREE KIDS!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Eso si, messed with my wiper motor all night got it going but it doesnt park when u turn off switch. Anybody have any suggestions? Besides spending 250 on a rebuilt one.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> Eso si, messed with my wiper motor all night got it going but it doesnt park when u turn off switch. Anybody have any suggestions? Besides spending 250 on a rebuilt one.


Yeah, get a rebuilt one !! :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Mr Gee said:


> Yeah, get a rebuilt one !! :biggrin:


Keep it up G and your techline support will cut you off!:buttkick:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

CHUCC said:


>


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

tpimuncie said:


> Eso si, messed with my wiper motor all night got it going but it doesnt park when u turn off switch. Anybody have any suggestions? Besides spending 250 on a rebuilt one.


catch it when they are down and unplug them!!
:roflmao:
i driven my _*61*_ from _*richmond*_ to *san jo *and back on a stormy day on rain ex!!(_*got pics to prove it too*_)
it works !!
fuk them wipers!!!
who needs them!!!
how often is that frame off_* bubtop61*_ going to see the rain any ways!!
:dunno:
:drama:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Hahhahhaha i know just trying to get all the og stuff working, good point tho maestro!!ha ha


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

tpimuncie said:


> Hahhahhaha i know just trying to get all the og stuff working, good point tho maestro!!ha ha


:thumbsup:


----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)

tpimuncie said:


> decided to just keep it gonna save up for some desirable options this fall and install during winter. This pic was taken on the 4th right before our family bbq




*BADASS PIC ..NICE 61 BUILD CARNAL !!*


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Gracias homie! 
Still waiting on my moldings and rims its always nice when they say almost done and each day is the same story hahhaa


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

was a nice cool morning so we washed the bubble top.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> was a nice cool morning so we washed the bubble top.


:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

tpimuncie said:


> was a nice cool morning so we washed the bubble top.


ES ES UNA FOTO PARA EL FOTO ALBUM!!
SHOW HER WHEN SHES 15!!


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

Que onda luis good seeing you sat at midnight mass parecia que estavamos en michoacan con tanta tierra.....good seeing you and the crew that 61 wagon was nice too good find :thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

lupe said:


> Que onda luis good seeing you sat at midnight mass parecia que estavamos en michoacan con tanta tierra.....good seeing you and the crew that 61 wagon was nice too good find :thumbsup:


Y si! pinche dirt sucked!! :rant:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> ES ES UNA FOTO PARA EL FOTO ALBUM!!
> SHOW HER WHEN SHES 15!!


Its deffinetly one of my FAVORITE!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

One side is on ill do other side on my next day off.


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

:thumbsup: She just gets Nicer and Nicer!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

TKeeby79 said:


> :thumbsup: She just gets Nicer and Nicer!


 Thanks homie, im trying!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> Thanks homie, im trying!


This dude is buildin show cars doin the backyard boogie and he's trying!! :buttkick::biggrin:


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

whooo hooooooooo  TTT for the bub top


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

tpimuncie said:


> One side is on ill do other side on my next day off.


Y ESE 53 WITH A 54 FRONT CLIP QUE PEDO??


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Its gonna be for sale here reall soon!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> Its gonna be for sale here reall soon!


:drama:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Mr Gee said:


> :drama:


 Como tragas guey!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

de quien es big baller!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Es de mi patrona, nomas que no se deciden en cuanto o que onda. Ni pedo ill clean it up y que hagan lo que quieran.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

tpimuncie said:


> Es de mi patrona, nomas que no se deciden en cuanto o que onda. Ni pedo ill clean it up y que hagan lo que quieran.


PUT SOME 13S AND RIDE IT!!'


----------



## really? (Aug 2, 2011)

tpimuncie said:


> was a nice cool morning so we washed the bubble top.


 That's nice.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

tpimuncie said:


>


NICE!!!


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

que onda luis car is looking good homie cant wait to see it with the rims and kit shhhhhh watch outtttttttt...............badd ass 61..............


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

CHUCC said:


> NICE!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

lupe said:


> que onda luis car is looking good homie cant wait to see it with the rims and kit shhhhhh watch outtttttttt...............badd ass 61..............


Gracias Homie, somos dos!:h5:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

bub916 said:


>


 Que pasa Bub?


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Skirts are on, installing new hoses, rims should be in this week.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

tpimuncie said:


>


I know I already said it but I love these 57 fuely emblems on there....looks perfect..


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks homie, i couldnt wait to put them on! 
I get alot of compliments on those emblem.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

My Daughters car seat is ready!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

came out real good Luis.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Gracias Tocayo,


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> Skirts are on, installing new hoses, rims should be in this week.


Sick ride homie


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> My Daughters car seat is ready!


:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

tpimuncie said:


> My Daughters car seat is ready!


baller right here!!
:wow:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

This sundays picnic in sac.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> baller right here!!:wow:










It was a freebie homie, the seat and the seat cover just paid for the material.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

CHUKO 204 said:


> Sick ride homie


 Gracias homie.


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


tpimuncie said:


> It was a freebie homie, the seat and the seat cover just paid for the material.


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Looking Good Homie..



tpimuncie said:


> It was a freebie homie, the seat and the seat cover just paid for the material.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

tpimuncie said:


> It was a freebie homie, the seat and the seat cover just paid for the material.


priceless pictures!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

GRACIAS HOMIES! :thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Not my wheels but for a event this weekend.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

tpimuncie said:


>


. I love that look. Looking good....


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks homie, sits too damn low with 13s gonna have to upgrade the suspension no choice!


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

tpimuncie said:


> Thanks homie, sits too damn low with 13s gonna have to upgrade the suspension no choice!


Cuttin it or Bags?


----------



## Drop63onDz (Nov 15, 2004)

are the side moldings polished or chromed?


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Drop63onDz said:


> are the side moldings polished or chromed?


repops outta the packages:happysad:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

TKeeby79 said:


> Cuttin it or *Bags*?


Just in case i decided to sell it one year:happysad:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## renzo778 (Feb 21, 2008)

also......How much to chrome my rear axle??


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

tpimuncie said:


>


Were you able to find a solution to your skirts?


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Sin7 said:


> Were you able to find a solution to your skirts?


 I just bent in the brackets n its fine. Worked out ok


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Redid my trunk yesterday


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

tpimuncie said:


> Just in case i decided to sell it one year:happysad:


CUT THAT MO FO!!!
THERES AN ASS FOR EVERY SEAT!!!
AND YOU ONLY LIVE ONCE!!!
:naughty:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

tpimuncie said:


> I just bent in the brackets n its fine. Worked out ok


Cool Tocayo. 



tpimuncie said:


> Redid my trunk yesterday



Gonna send you a text later today. Have a few questions on this.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> CUT THAT MO FO!!!THERES AN ASS FOR EVERY SEAT!!!AND YOU ONLY LIVE ONCE!!!:naughty:


 Your right but i dont care for hydros ive had my share switches, i like to jump in and just drive.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

tpimuncie said:


> Your right but i dont care for hydros ive had my share switches, i like to jump in and just drive.


I agree 100%


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

tpimuncie said:


> Your right but i dont care for hydros ive had my share switches, i like to jump in and just drive.


COME ON!!!!!!!!!  I jump in a drive.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

xavierthexman said:


> COME ON!!!!!!!!!  I jump in a drive.


:worship:


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

ITS TOO PURRRTY TO CUT UP


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Took my homie nme 60 to get some grub


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

tpimuncie said:


> Took my homie nme 60 to get some grub


When i saw this pic last night i said to myself "tomorrow i'm taking the 62' to work" !...


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Sin7 said:


> When i saw this pic last night i said to myself "tomorrow i'm taking the 62' to work" !...


 I SEE YOU DID DO THAT! how far away is your commute?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

tpimuncie said:


> I SEE YOU DID DO THAT! how far away is your commute?


22 miles each way through city streets.


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

tpimuncie said:


> Took my homie nme 60 to get some grub


Badass pic!


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

One day I will be able to hop in my 61 and Roll like you Luis, lol. Your Bubble is soo clean....


tpimuncie said:


> Took my homie nme 60 to get some grub


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Sin7 said:


> 22 miles each way through city streets.


 Es todo Tocayo! Drive the hell outta it! My commute is only 4 min but i take the long way lol


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

TKeeby79 said:


> One day I will be able to hop in my 61 and Roll like you Luis, lol. Your Bubble is soo clean....


 Thanks homie, at the rate your'e going you will be out very soon!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

This was a very cool unexpected shot, pops lives across the street from me so my daughter n i were going over and i stopped n snapped a pic.


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

xavierthexman said:


> COME ON!!!!!!!!!  I jump in a drive.


:shocked::shocked::shocked:.....Cut it..........:thumbsup:..


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

mattd said:


> :shocked::shocked::shocked:.....Cut it..........:thumbsup:..


 Wouldnt cut it even if it was given to me! Ha


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

:worship:



tpimuncie said:


> This was a very cool unexpected shot, pops lives across the street from me so my daughter n i were going over and i stopped n snapped a pic.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

xavierthexman said:


> COME ON!!!!!!!!!  I jump in a drive.


:h5:
DONT BE SCURRRRRRED!!
2 PUMPS 4 BATT WILL NEVER GIVE YOU TROUBLE !!
SI NO FUERA POR EL 7 EL RED ONE YA LOS TUBIERA!!
PERO TAMBIEN LE VOY A PONER !!
LOS 3 CABRONESE FUK IT YOU ONLY LIVE ONCE !!
Y CUANDO ME MUERA NO ME LLEVO NADA!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

NmE60 said:


> ITS TOO PURRRTY TO CUT UP


ANOTHER SCUURRREEED ONE!!
:no:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

mattd said:


> :shocked::shocked::shocked:.....Cut it..........:thumbsup:..


:h5:


----------



## Detour64 (Jan 4, 2003)

nice bubble top....


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Detour64 said:


> nice bubble top....


X61


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Not scared just have have no desire for pumps, only reason im bagging it for when i cruise it on 13s it doesnt scrape all over.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

If i wanna cruise in a juiced ride ill cruise this


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

tpimuncie said:


> Not scared just have have no desire for pumps, only reason im bagging it for when i cruise it on 13s it doesnt scrape all over.


IT WONT SCAPE !!
YOU HIT THE SWITCH LIKE BAGS Y LO LEVANTAS!!
EVEN WITH BAGS IF YOU SIDE TO SIDE IT WONT CLEAR SKIRT!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

tpimuncie said:


> If i wanna cruise in a juiced ride ill cruise this


MUST BE NICE PELLOTERO MAYOR!!


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

:wow:


tpimuncie said:


> If i wanna cruise in a juiced ride ill cruise this


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> :h5:
> DONT BE SCURRRRRRED!!
> 2 PUMPS 4 BATT WILL NEVER GIVE YOU TROUBLE !!
> SI NO FUERA POR EL 7 EL RED ONE YA LOS TUBIERA!!
> ...


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

~JALISCO~ said:


> EXCANDALOW said:
> 
> 
> > :h5:
> ...


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

ttt, pa' el bubble


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

tpimuncie said:


> Not scared just have have no desire for pumps, only reason im bagging it for when i cruise it on 13s it doesnt scrape all over.


Ya I think he's scared.....:twak:...


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

tpimuncie said:


> Not scared just have have no desire for pumps, only reason im bagging it for when i cruise it on 13s it doesnt scrape all over.


:nono:..:loco:..:buttkick:....


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

mattd said:


> Ya I think he's scared.....:twak:...


 It will kill resale value looking to get more for car not cutting value in half.


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

tpimuncie said:


> It will kill resale value looking to get more for car not cutting value in half.


I know, I'm just giving you a hard time, She looks good tho... But If your not cutting it , It better have A.C. hno:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thats the plan, but its gonna take me a while. Customers arent easy to upsell like before


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

tpimuncie said:


> It will kill resale value looking to get more for car not cutting value in half.





mattd said:


> I know, I'm just giving you a hard time, She looks good tho... But If your not cutting it , It better have A.C. hno:





tpimuncie said:


> Thats the plan, but its gonna take me a while. Customers arent easy to upsell like before


Co-signed all 3 !!...


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Sin7 said:


> *Co-signed all 3 !!*...


:h5:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

How many miles are you turning that odometer this weekend Tocayo?


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Este weekend putting close to a 100 miles, picnic in sac so tonight ill start scrubbn some whites!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

tpimuncie said:


> Este weekend putting close to a 100 miles, picnic in sac so tonight ill start scrubbn some whites!


Te digo Tocayo..nomas haces algo tu, y se me antoja a mi tambien !.. I think i'm gonna give Rooster un bano tambien. Anda bien mugroso el condenado.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Sin7 said:


> Te digo Tocayo..nomas haces algo tu, y se me antoja a mi tambien !.. I think i'm gonna give Rooster un bano tambien. Anda bien mugroso el condenado.


 YA QUE! AIR RIDE TECHNOLOGIES KIT ON ITS WAY!!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> YA QUE! AIR RIDE TECHNOLOGIES KIT ON ITS WAY!!


Airride, schmairride!!


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

tpimuncie said:


> YA QUE! AIR RIDE TECHNOLOGIES KIT ON ITS WAY!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

tpimuncie said:


> If i wanna cruise in a juiced ride ill cruise this


:worship:


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks to my homie big joe hooked it up with some nos courtesy lights!


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

wow, after all this time...looked really good in Sacra today!! Nice kickin it with you again...seems like we only get together to eat!!:roflmao:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Gracias! Yeah it seems like it


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Stocks or 13's your ride looks good!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

mrjones_012003 said:


> Stocks or 13's your ride looks good!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


 Thank homie! I love it on stocks its cool on 13s too tho


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

From sundays picnic


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Another Old skool goody


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> From sundays picnic


*
Looks good holmes, even with the OLD MAN WHITE WALLS....you probably hangin out with OLD MAN FRANK too huh??? hahahaha*


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Mr Gee said:


> *
> Looks good holmes, even with the OLD MAN WHITE WALLS....you probably hangin out with OLD MAN FRANK too huh??? hahahaha*


:roflmao:You foo! old man frank has a red 59 rag on 18 n 20 torque thrust wheels its BADASS! 
you can say all you want bout my whites foo, whats on your ride bro *CHINAS????*:dunno:


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> From sundays picnic


Nice! Love this car! :thumbsup:


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Tage said:


> Nice! Love this car! :thumbsup:


Tage Im building my 61 with Luis's 61 as my Blue Print!


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

TKeeby79 said:


> Tage Im building my 61 with Luis's 61 as my Blue Print!


Nice blue print!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> :roflmao:You foo! old man frank has a red 59 rag on 18 n 20 torque thrust wheels its BADASS!
> you can say all you want bout my whites foo, whats on your ride bro *CHINAS????*:dunno:


Hey ESE, you don't kn*ow Daytons* when you see em?? hahahahhaa


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Mr Gee said:


> Hey ESE, you don't kn*ow Daytons* when you see em?? hahahahhaa


:bowrofl::bowrofl:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

TKeeby79 said:


> Tage Im building my 61 with Luis's 61 as my Blue Print!


WOW! Thanks homies! but your guys cars will come out ALOT nicer! following the build up!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

tpimuncie said:


> Another Old skool goody


I NEED THAT FOR WINTER RUNS!!!
WAIT ... NO MY HEATER DOES WORK!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> I NEED THAT FOR WINTER RUNS!!!
> WAIT ... NO MY HEATER DOES WORK!!


I dont have a heater in mine, gonna suck this winter for the toy drives (defroster) pero in the near future after the booty kit le vamos a poner A/C-Heater:h5:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> I dont have a heater in mine, gonna suck this winter for the toy drives (defroster) pero in the near future after the booty kit le vamos a poner A/C-Heater:h5:


:thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Que onda Tocayo. :nicoderm:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Trabajando tocayo! Tryin to sell some service!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Tell them old ladies they need to have their muffler bearings lubricated before winter. Lol


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Sin7 said:


> Tell them old ladies they need to have their muffler bearings lubricated before winter. Lol


 Hahaha!







The tear down begins,


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Tear Down??... you just put it together !... The sales must have been real good yesterday.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Just redoing bearings (started to leak grease from sealed bearings)


----------



## 1940chevy (Jun 4, 2008)

Que onda big money LOL ay la llevas :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

1940chevy said:


> Que onda big money LOL ay la llevas :thumbsup::wave:


:twak: puro budget build and hustling on spare time. Tu sabes priorities first


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

tpimuncie said:


> Just redoing bearings (started to leak grease from sealed bearings)


Did you tear the o ring when you put it in? I did a little..:banghead::dunno:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

I SURE DID! Haha


----------



## 1940chevy (Jun 4, 2008)

:buttkick: :wave:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Hay va


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> :drama:


:werd:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

The homie Luis drives his rain or shine !...


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Sin7 said:


> The homie Luis drives his rain or shine !...


:yes: It was FUN going around the corners:rofl:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

While cruising around stumbled upon this


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> While cruising around stumbled upon this


*Damn, and they only wanted $12K for it ...I would have bought it on the spot!*


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Mr Gee said:


> *Damn, and they only wanted $12K for it ...I would have bought it on the spot!*


 BALLER


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> BALLER


:banghead:


----------



## BooBoo Camacho (Jul 24, 2011)

How much did you pay for the car???


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

That rag is not for sale, it belongs to an older white guy i befriended haha!


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Mr Gee said:


> *Damn, and they only wanted $12K for it ...I would have bought it on the spot!*


Where is that? 12k I'm game, Lol...


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

I dont know, gilbert seems to be trippn lately haha


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

nice LOUIS i'll still take it if u want !:x:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

tpimuncie said:


>


NICE AND CLEAN, GONNA AIR RIDE MINE ALSO


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

SIX1RAG said:


> *NICE AND CLEAN*, *GONNA AIR RIDE MINE ALSO*


Thanks, :shocked::thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

impalaluv said:


> nice LOUIS i'll still take it if u want !:x:


:roflmao:better yet just bring me that *PRETTY 63 RAG *and ill finish it up:boink:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

tpimuncie said:


> :roflmao:better yet just bring me that *PRETTY 63 RAG *and ill finish it up:boink:


:drama:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Rear is done, tomorrow ill do the front and hope to test it out.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

My second air tank


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Sin7 said:


> The homie Luis drives his rain or shine !...


ESO ES TODO!!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> My second air tank


*Chrome that bish!*


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Damn!!!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


>


Looks real nice vato lowko!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Almost test time, but gotta go grab a relay n some wire.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Driveable!!


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

tpimuncie said:


> Driveable!!


DAM, Luis you always raising the bar with your build Homie!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

TKeeby79 said:


> DAM, Luis you always raising the bar with your build Homie!!


Thanks bro, way different look sitting down low for sure. gonna install the shocks during the week and my bottle on sunday just gotta fab a mounting bracket. :x:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

me voy a tener que hechar una vuelta por Nor Cal pretty soon... The Bubble is Top Notch !


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Sin7 said:


> me voy a tener que hechar una vuelta por Nor Cal pretty soon... The Bubble is Top Notch !


Caile! Na its just a driver:biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

tpimuncie said:


> Driveable!!


VERY NICE!!!! That tire side looks killer! keep it on the DL! lol


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Ahahhaha 13s on the way


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

tpimuncie said:


> Ahahhaha 13s on the way


chingon!!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> Ahahhaha 13s on the way


You lyin ass!! *Member* you told me you don't like 13's cause you're more of a hotrodder?? *Member, YOU MEMBER!! *:roflmao:


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> Ahahhaha 13s on the way


Looking sweet!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Mr Gee said:


> You lyin ass!! *Member* you told me you don't like 13's cause you're more of a hotrodder?? *Member, YOU
> MEMBER!! *:roflmao:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/315662-74-caprice-convertible-sale.html


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Tocayo post that pic of it parked at the dealership !


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> Driveable!!


This mofo looks badass.....damn, gotta be bubbletoppin soon! :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

seriously huh


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Sin7 said:


> Tocayo post that pic of it parked at the dealership !










Erased that pic, but heres current pic.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Ohh this one!!


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

tpimuncie said:


> Driveable!!



Nice pic your ride!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks for the props, just got back from cruisn around town.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

tpimuncie said:


> Erased that pic, but heres current pic.


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

You own two bubbles, :thumbsup::thumbsup:, any more pics of the blue top?


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

My lil princess cruizn her bubble top


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Im done for tonight, ill finish it by saturday


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

do skirts rub?


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Driver side does, nothing a die grinder cant fix


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

tpimuncie said:


>


Great Pic! Your Baby Girl has the biggest smile, she knows her ride is tight!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

TKeeby79 said:


> Great Pic! Your Baby Girl has the biggest smile, she knows her ride is tight!! :thumbsup:


X61!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

TKeeby79 said:


> Great Pic! Your Baby Girl has the biggest smile, she knows her ride is tight!! :thumbsup:


Thanks Homie, yeah she will be cruising with me on sunday to a toy drive this weekend :thumbsup:


----------



## $piff (Oct 10, 2006)

damn car keeps looking better and better TTT


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

Looks badass with those rims bro and dropped!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Gracias!








Theyre cool altho i miss my wide whites not gonna lie


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

tpimuncie said:


> Gracias!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ITS A PHASE YOU LL GET OVER IT!!!


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Lookin' Good!:h5:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> ITS A PHASE YOU LL GET OVER IT!!!


Ill still roll it with whites also, different flavor:boink:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

mrjones_012003 said:


> Lookin' Good!:h5:


:thumbsup:


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Every time i check your thread your car gets better and better:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks homies!!








been cruising the 61 alot!









Toy drive sunday


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

GOT A PHAT-ASS HOOK UP TODAY FROM MY HOMIE EXCANDALOW!! GRACIAS LOWKO I OWE YOU BIG TIME!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

tpimuncie said:


> GOT A PHAT-ASS HOOK UP TODAY FROM MY HOMIE _*EXCANDALOW*_!! GRACIAS LOWKO I OWE YOU BIG TIME!!


PARA QUE SON LOS COMPAS ENTONCES LUIS!!

:werd:
:thumbsup:
:dunno:
:scrutinize:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> PARA QUE SON LOS COMPAS ENTONCES LUIS!!:werd::thumbsup::dunno::scrutinize:


 NETA QUE SI!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Love cruising my ride everywhere i go!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Upgrading alternator cus swapmeet one isnt cutting it! New one comes in monday.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

tpimuncie said:


> Upgrading alternator cus swapmeet one isnt cutting it! New one comes in monday.


you going to need a 100+ amp for the comp.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Power master 100 amp on the way lowko!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Sprayed it today


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

tpimuncie said:


> Sprayed it today


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Mira lo, que autronic ojo!!


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Nice pick up there on that Autronic Eye! That's next on my list also. Your making it hard to catch you Luis.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

TKeeby79 said:


> Nice pick up there on that Autronic Eye! That's next on my list also. Your making it hard to catch you Luis.


Yes it was homie, your almost there not much more im gonna do to this car bro. Its time to do some home projects soon.


----------



## BALLANTYNE (Feb 26, 2010)

tpimuncie said:


>


Holy shit rightclick save


----------



## 1WAY (Sep 2, 2009)

:worship:


tpimuncie said:


> Gracias!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

Sup homie...........Looking good!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

BALLANTYNE said:


> Holy shit rightclick save


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

1WAY said:


> :worship:


Whats up USO:thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

impalalover64 said:


> Sup homie...........Looking good!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


same old stuff homie


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

I feel ya, drove the hell out of Redd Foxx this weekend.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

impalalover64 said:


> I feel ya, *drove the hell out of Redd Foxx this weekend*.


THATS THE WAY IT SHOULD BE! IM DOING A 4 HOUR DRIVE THIS SAT FOR A TOY DRIVE MYSELF


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Almost daily driver status


----------



## 1WAY (Sep 2, 2009)

I think im gonna be in your hood on thursday USO.


tpimuncie said:


> Whats up USO:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

tpimuncie said:


> THATS THE WAY IT SHOULD BE! IM DOING A 4 HOUR DRIVE THIS SAT FOR A TOY DRIVE MYSELF


IS THAT THIS SATURDAY HOMIE IN PITSBURG LA QUE DESIAS??


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving to you and family!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Finally a day with no fog, took my daughter to lunch and a mid day spin around town.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

tpimuncie said:


> Finally a day with no fog, took my daughter to lunch and a mid day spin around town.


eso es todo homie!!:worship:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> Finally a day with no fog, took my daughter to lunch and a mid day spin around town.


:thumbsup:


----------



## ebarraga (Aug 21, 2009)

tpimuncie said:


> Finally a day with no fog, took my daughter to lunch and a mid day spin around town.


Matching car seat! Sick!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

ebarraga said:


> Matching car seat! Sick!


:yes:


----------



## 1WAY (Sep 2, 2009)

:yes:


tpimuncie said:


> Finally a day with no fog, took my daughter to lunch and a mid day spin around town.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

1WAY said:


> :yes:


:thumbsup:........................................Whats good USO? I wanna see your 61 next to mine on the highways this spring:cheesy:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

How's the Casa coming LUIS??


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Mr Gee said:


> How's the Casa coming LUIS??


Good bro! Threw two truck loads of parts away. Time to let go and just clean house.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> Good bro! Threw two truck loads of parts away. Time to let go and just clean house.


*You loco, you should have had a mini swap or sold them at Turlock!! House looking good though!*


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

I had 10 days off bro, was time to clean up. Still gotta throw more shit away it was just shit that no one would buy.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Swapped out rims to change her up


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

tpimuncie said:


> Swapped out rims to change her up


_STRAIGHT GANGSTA POSE RIGHT THERE_


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## FiveBowties84 (Nov 20, 2011)

nice work:thumbsup:


----------



## 1WAY (Sep 2, 2009)

:cheesy:


tpimuncie said:


> :thumbsup:........................................Whats good USO? I wanna see your 61 next to mine on the highways this spring:cheesy:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

que chulada de carro que no luis???
:worship:
:fool2:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Y SI!! THATS U REALLY SOON HOMIE! Plus a 57-59-61 BEST YEARS MADE Y LUEGO RAGS!!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Beautiful day to give her a bath!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

tpimuncie said:


> Beautiful day to give her a bath!


chulada y toda mojada mejor!!
:fool2:


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

looks good...thought I was giving mine a bath today, but more damn rain.oh well......


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> Beautiful day to give her a bath!


 that is a *One* bad moffo bubble top right there! when i grow up i wanna be like you:biggrin:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

this passed weekend i asked my bro what the deal is with his 61 and after all this yeaers he still stubborn about not selling it, he says sell it to you? you just gonna ruin it!:loco:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT gangsta shit rt there


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Looking good!:thumbsup:


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

tpimuncie said:


> Beautiful day to give her a bath!


SEXY! No more words..


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

THANKS FOR ALL POSOTIVE COMMENTS!
SHE IS FOR SALE!! FOUND SOMETHING I REALLY WANT MORE!


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> THANKS FOR ALL POSOTIVE COMMENTS!
> SHE IS FOR SALE!! FOUND SOMETHING I REALLY WANT MORE!


----------



## 1WAY (Sep 2, 2009)

tpimuncie said:


> THANKS FOR ALL POSOTIVE COMMENTS!
> SHE IS FOR SALE!! FOUND SOMETHING I REALLY WANT MORE!


is it me?:naughty:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Hahahaha no sir! Not set in stone yet but think its time to get into a mid 50s


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

tpimuncie said:


> Hahahaha no sir! Not set in stone yet but think its time to get into a mid 50s


_*!!juat!!!
:ugh:*_


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

1WAY said:


> is it me?:naughty:


:roflmao:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

tpimuncie said:


> THANKS FOR ALL POSOTIVE COMMENTS!
> SHE IS FOR SALE!! FOUND SOMETHING I REALLY WANT MORE!





1WAY said:


> is it me?:naughty:


:roflmao:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> _*!!juat!!!
> :ugh:*_



That's right, you know LUIS IS LOCO!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Mr Gee said:


> That's right, you know LUIS IS LOCO!!


SI SE ME ASIA PARECIDO A ALGUIEN PERO NO DABA CON 
QUIEN!!!


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> SI SE ME ASIA PARECIDO A ALGUIEN PERO NO DABA CON
> QUIEN!!!


:biggrin: have a good x-mas Luis !


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> SI SE ME ASIA PARECIDO A ALGUIEN PERO NO DABA CON
> QUIEN!!!


:roflmao:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

impalaluv said:


> :biggrin: have a good x-mas Luis !


:bowrofl: PINCHE JOSE IS A FUNNY GUY! YOU TOO BRO :h5:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

tpimuncie said:


> :bowrofl: PINCHE JOSE IS A FUNNY GUY! YOU TOO BRO :h5:


:scrutinize::biggrin::drama:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

MERRY X-MAS FROM SUNNY NOR CAL!


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

tpimuncie said:


> MERRY X-MAS FROM SUNNY NOR CAL!


Merry Christmas to my Homie Luis and his BAD AZZ Bubble Top!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

TKeeby79 said:


> Merry Christmas to my Homie Luis and his BAD AZZ Bubble TopS!!


I SEE 3













































































BALLERS!!


----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)

tpimuncie said:


> Hahahaha no sir! Not set in stone yet but think its time to get into a mid 50s


. Can't go wrong with a bombita!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

TKeeby79 said:


> Merry Christmas to my Homie Luis and his BAD AZZ Bubble Top!!


Hope you and family are having a good one bro! Your bubble is gonna be top notch im already like:wow:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

64DROPP said:


> . Can't go wrong with a bombita!!


Your'e right bro! but its a 55 rag driver just really hot rodded out and alot of shit to change out on it, i have a free 2 week test drive period with it and each time i drive it i notice more stuff on it hno:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

tpimuncie said:


> Your'e right bro! but its a 55 rag driver just really hot rodded out and alot of shit to change out on it, i have a free 2 week test drive period with it and each time i drive it i notice more stuff on it hno:


DONT BE SCUURRREEED!!!:wow:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Little bit of cleaning up.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> DONT BE SCUURRREEED!!!:wow:


Aver que pasa homie,


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

tpimuncie said:


> Little bit of cleaning up.


:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

TKeeby79 said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave:



EXCANDALOW said:


>


[/QUOTE]
:yes:



mrjones_012003 said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

tpimuncie said:


>


baller !!!
and red too!!
:|


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

tpimuncie said:


>


Looking good there HOMIE, I like the new look.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> baller !!!
> and red too!!
> :|


:h5:



TKeeby79 said:


> Looking good there HOMIE, I like the new look.


Thanks homie, :thumbsup:


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

salio chingon I finally got a chance to see it in person:thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

frameoffz said:


> salio chingon I finally got a chance to see it in person:thumbsup:


:biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)

Thats looking real good! :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

baddest bubble in nor cal.... :thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

tpimuncie said:


>



:wow:
baller


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

No ballers aqui, A good homie hooked it up!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

tpimuncie said:


> No ballers aqui, A *good homie *hooked it up!


eso es todo !!!
buenos homie no se ayan todos los dias!!
debe de ser un amigo a lo maximo!!
:rofl::roflmao:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> eso es todo !!!
> buenos homie no se ayan todos los dias!!
> debe de ser un amigo a lo maximo!!
> :rofl::roflmao:


:bowrofl::roflmao:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

tpimuncie said:


> :bowrofl::roflmao:


:scrutinize:
te vurlas de mi nobleza!!
:finger:


----------



## Sharriff (Feb 17, 2012)

Excelent build man looks sweet


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> :scrutinize:
> te vurlas de mi nobleza!!
> :finger:


:no: de las chingaderas que pones!:yes:



Sharriff said:


> Excelent build man looks sweet


AFRICA?!! post pic of your ride homie!:thumbsup:


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

MYERS60 said:


> :drama:


Que pasa Oscar? Que dice el cecenta!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Epoxied the kit today, ill let it sit a few days then spray the filler primer.


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

AQUI ESTA EL 60................haber cuando me pongo las pilas.


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

CANT WAIT TO C THE CONTINENTAL ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


tpimuncie said:


> Epoxied the kit today, ill let it sit a few days then spray the filler primer.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

MYERS60 said:


> AQUI ESTA EL 60................haber cuando me pongo las pilas.


OSCAR EL VATO DE LOS ROCKERS NO ME CONTESTA !! LUIS'S CONNECTION ME DIJO QUE TAMPOCO A EL!!:nosad:
PERO PUEDES COMPARA UNOS ROCKERS COMO LOS QUE LUIS LE PUSO AL SECENTA DEL JEFITO!!
ESOS SON REPOPS DEL CAR SHOP!!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> Epoxied the kit today, ill let it sit a few days then spray the filler primer.


*Kit is lookin good Luis!*


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

MYERS60 said:


> AQUI ESTA EL 60................haber cuando me pongo las pilas.


:thumbsup:



MYERS60 said:


> CANT WAIT TO C THE CONTINENTAL ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:yes:



EXCANDALOW said:


> OSCAR EL VATO DE LOS ROCKERS NO ME CONTESTA !! LUIS'S CONNECTION ME DIJO QUE TAMPOCO A EL!!:nosad:
> PERO PUEDES COMPARA UNOS ROCKERS COMO LOS QUE LUIS LE PUSO AL SECENTA DEL JEFITO!!
> ESOS SON REPOPS DEL CAR SHOP!!


Ya compro el compa!!



Mr Gee said:


> *Kit is lookin good Luis!*


Thanks Gee! now show me some whitewalls!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

hno:


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Mr Gee said:


> hno:
> View attachment 442932


Dam Gee what else you got stashed away? LOL..


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

tpimuncie said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> :yes:
> ...


es todo!!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

TKeeby79 said:


> Dam Gee what else you got stashed away? LOL..


*LMAO, just put the word out to the local homies and he showed up with these!*


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Gee excandalow and myself needed one tire each!! Wtf???


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

:thumbsup: Good lookin out homies!!!!!!!!!!!!!


EXCANDALOW said:


> es todo!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

tpimuncie said:


> Gee excandalow and myself needed one tire each!! Wtf???


si gee we need one well i need three really but will seattle for at least one !!
can be used and bald as long as it holds air!!
seras un amigo a lo maximo si las consigues!!
:roflmao::thumbsup::h5:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

:facepalm::roflmao:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

MYERS60 said:


> :thumbsup: Good lookin out homies!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Que cuentas homie? Aqui tiene mi jefito unos guards for a 60 ya tienes?:dunno:


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

Wat up, watup!!! gracias pero lla tengo. IM TRYIMG TO DOWN LOAD A PIC OF MY CAR SO I CAN PUT FOR MY PROFILE. BUT MY PHONE IZ ACTING UP. PURAS PINCHE FALLAS!!!!!! :machinegun:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

MYERS60 said:


> Wat up, watup!!! gracias pero lla tengo. IM TRYIMG TO DOWN LOAD A PIC OF MY CAR SO I CAN PUT FOR MY PROFILE. BUT MY PHONE IZ ACTING UP. PURAS PINCHE FALLAS!!!!!! :machinegun:


Cool! I cant do that either with my i phone or ipad no se que pedo!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Perfect day for painting! No cut or buff needed except for the bugs that decided to use my kit for an airport!


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

tpimuncie said:


> Perfect day for painting! No cut or buff needed except for the bugs that decided to use my kit for an airport!


Looking good Luis cant wait to see it all done and installed.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

tpimuncie said:


> Perfect day for painting! No cut or buff needed except for the bugs that decided to use my kit for an airport!


:wow::facepalm:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

TKeeby79 said:


> Looking good Luis cant wait to see it all done and installed.


Me too homie, huge rod show coming up in may over 1,000 rides attending love the atmosphere there!



EXCANDALOW said:


> :wow::facepalm:


Y si ehh! :rant:


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

SOME FREAK N BAD ASS WEATHER IN NORTHERN CALI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ALMOST THERE ON YOUR CONTI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 LOOKS GOOD.


tpimuncie said:


> Perfect day for painting! No cut or buff needed except for the bugs that decided to use my kit for an airport!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

ya esta ??


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> ya esta ??


MISHAPS HOMIE! THE RING FELL ON THE PLATE :facepalm:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

tpimuncie said:


> MISHAPS HOMIE! THE RING FELL ON THE PLATE :facepalm:


PURA FALLAS!!
IT HAPPENS LOWKO SI VIERAS CUANTAS MAMADAS DE ESAS NOS PASAN EN EL JALE!!:nosad:


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

It's Thursday is this booty kit on yet? Stop slacking Luis! Lol


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> PURA FALLAS!!
> *IT HAPPENS *LOWKO SI VIERAS CUANTAS MAMADAS DE ESAS NOS PASAN EN EL JALE!!:nosad:


:yessad:



TKeeby79 said:


> It's Thursday is this booty kit on yet? Stop* slacking *Luis! Lol


:buttkick:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Replaced the dash trim As well


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

tpimuncie said:


>


That back end is looking good!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

_*PERRRRRRROOOOONNNN!!!:worship:*_


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

FoxCustom said:


> :thumbsup:


Gracias!


TKeeby79 said:


> That back end is looking good!


Thanks homie!



EXCANDALOW said:


> _*PERRRRRRROOOOONNNN!!!:worship:*_


Gracias ati HOMIE!!


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

tpimuncie said:


>


----------



## ramiro6687 (Oct 29, 2006)

This thing is beautiful!!!


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

Looking good homie!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## mikescustoms (Nov 17, 2007)

:run: esta chignon Luis :thumbsup:


EXCANDALOW said:


> _*PERRRRRRROOOOONNNN!!!:worship:*_


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

im likeing this ace to much ..you ready to trade !


----------



## SHAMELE$$ (Jul 21, 2006)

That's sick bro!!


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

very nice homie


----------



## the 61 (Oct 11, 2009)

Dont really trip off the reds on the bubbles but damn this one looks good and sits nice!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

61 LOOK BEST IN RED, BLACK, WHITE.AND CORONA CREAM!!!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

THANKS HOMIES!:thumbsup:


http://www.ebay.com/itm/170805828262?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
GET YOUR BIDDING ON! :biggrin:


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

:shocked::shocked::shocked:!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> 61 LOOK BEST IN RED, BLACK, WHITE.AND CORONA CREAM!!!!


:yes:



impalalover64 said:


> :shocked::shocked::shocked:!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

That's one smooth bubble!!! Been following the thread for a while. Picked up lots of tips during the read. This is one of the best '61 build threads I've read. Luis, you got skills bro, and that booty kit, very nice touch. Maybe I'll start a thread (since no one reads my blog, LOL) on my bubble build even though I've already done alot of work... I'm looking for a grill guard and rocker mouldings. Any condition will work, any ideas???


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

Lookin great brotha........


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

TTT for the baddest Bubble Top on LIL. :thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks homies, been putting miles on it gotta admit love driving her!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Safety star thanks to my homie "nme60"


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

:drama:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

like the kit??


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Took me a little while! But I DO NOW!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

te dijo !!
sin el esta naked!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Was bored so slapped on a tire wheel combo im saving for my next project just to see if i could get that old school look. Again not staying on the bubble


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

These will look cool on a old skool truck


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

tpimuncie said:


> These will look cool on a old skool truck


looks good lowko!!


----------



## abelblack65 (Jun 13, 2005)

Went thru entire thread; it's made some huge strides! A-mazing results. Tx 4 the build up topic!!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

abelblack65 said:


> Went thru entire thread; it's made some huge strides! A-mazing results. Tx 4 the build up topic!!!


Thanks homie, it was a long 3 year build now just been cruising it on the highways!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Emailad4me773 (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice buildup man looks good


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Emailad4me773 said:


> Nice buildup man looks good


:thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Ttt!


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

tpimuncie said:


> These will look cool on a old skool truck


car looks incredible with all the different styles you put on her, but these :wow: TTT!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Gracias homie,


----------



## kilo1965 (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice ride!!!!! :thumbsup: sent PM


----------



## 93CaDdYdIpPiN (Jul 14, 2008)

Great build:thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Gracias! Still kicking hard just been enjoying it driving it as much as possible


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Still driving her few little upgrdes here and there


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:^^


----------



## kilo1965 (Sep 17, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> Gracias! Still kicking hard just been enjoying it driving it as much as possible


I like your style.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Gracias, i try to think outside the box i like a little bit of everything.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

TTT


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Still looking decent after driving it like a daily


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Hardtop6459 (Aug 13, 2011)

bad ass 61


----------



## Tex63 (Oct 17, 2013)

tpimuncie said:


>


Nice work !


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

This car is amazing in every way. But those new style 5.20s look horrible, the Cornells look much better.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Car is very nice.


----------



## Wanttobuy (Jan 6, 2014)

Where did you get the knock offs for those hubs? Are they original or aftermarket?


----------



## Wanttobuy (Jan 6, 2014)

And do you need adapters to put them on the original 61 hubcaps?


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks!


59 spinners bolted to caps easy


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Been working on my newest project


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/356905-59-apache-project-24.html


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Looking good man,hope to see your ride in person one day!


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

The Apache looks good!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

mrjones_012003 said:


> Looking good man,hope to see your ride in person one day!


:thumbsup:


RobLBC said:


> The Apache looks good!


:thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

RobLBC said:


> This car is amazing in every way. But those new style 5.20s look horrible, the Cornells look much better.


 Thanks! well had a bad experience with 520's 61 went sliding took them off sold them. Radials for me :biggrin:



lone star said:


> Car is very nice.


 Thank you


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

tpimuncie said:


>


thats a bad ass '61, you sure you really want to get rid of it? Lol


----------



## Marcos beltran (Aug 31, 2013)

You have a real nice car man. Motivation right there for me to get my 61 going. By the way, keep it too pretty too sell.


----------



## Free Blombergh (Oct 31, 2015)

tpimuncie said:


> Been working on my newest project


Need to retake this pic now that the apache is painted.uffin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Marcos beltran said:


> You have a real nice car man. Motivation right there for me to get my 61 going. By the way, keep it too pretty too sell.


Thanks! You will thats how i finished mine by seeing other 61 builds at that time


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

LURCH63 said:


> thats a bad ass '61, you sure you really want to get rid of it? Lol


Lol i go thru my rag bomb phase i do have a 4 speed i will put back in it if i dont trade the car


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Free Blombergh said:


> Need to retake this pic now that the apache is painted.uffin:


I will soon!


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> Thanks homies, been putting miles on it gotta admit love driving her!


some badass pics!  really nice


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Cruised the bay and back home


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Take it fishing


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Its really a driver no garage art


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Rain or shine or frost dont matter


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Sunday mornings my daughter and i take little road trips thru the country roads and go play around


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------

